# Streetriders New Shop



## Suburban Swingin

I'm happy to say we are still opened and doing good so we dicided too buy our own shop instead of renting.It is 6000 square feet which is 3 times the size of our shop now.It's still on 40 hwy in independence,and we will be opening there on april 1'st.We are looking forward to all the extra room we will have too do more work.


----------



## on da roof

:biggrin: thats good, glad to see thinks are well....post a pic.....that way they don't think your lieing and going out of business,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

YEA NO BULLSHIT :0 POST A PIC ,I WONT TO SEE...... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW SHOP


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 10:53 PM~4816094
> *I'm happy to say we are still opened and doing good so we dicided too buy our own shop instead of renting.It is 6000 square feet which is 3 times the size of our shop now.It's still on 40 hwy in independence,and we will be opening there on april 1'st.We are looking forward to all the extra room we will have too do more work.
> *


Congrats and post some pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by on da roof_@Feb 10 2006, 07:06 AM~4816170
> *:biggrin:  thats good, glad to see thinks are well....post a pic.....that way they don't think your lieing and going out of business,
> *


We will as soon as we get some,we have 2 give a month notice to our landlord where we are now and it will take some time too move but like i said we will be there on april 1'st.And anyone that knows us knows we don't say shit unless we mean it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 07:09 AM~4816189
> *YEA NO BULLSHIT :0  POST  A PIC ,I WONT TO SEE...... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW SHOP
> *


Just trying to keep up with you big dogg.Thanks man it's really cool for us,you know we are the ones that aren't suppossed to know what we are doing remember.You were right too go with us over the other shop dogg. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

COOL ASS GUTT FEELIN.....AND MADE SOME COOL ASS HOMIES ASWELL.... :cheesy: 


HAD TO BUTTER U GUYS UP ,SOO IF I TRAVEL THRU I GOT A PLACE TO STAY


----------



## flaked85

sweet deal fellas


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 08:37 AM~4816585
> *COOL ASS GUTT FEELIN.....AND MADE SOME COOL ASS HOMIES ASWELL.... :cheesy: HAD TO BUTTER U GUYS UP ,SOO IF I TRAVEL THRU I GOT A PLACE TO STAY
> *


Anytime fool you now that.


----------



## ENVIUS

cool ill probly be in independace in the middle of april...i might stop by if im in the same area


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 12 2006, 04:19 AM~4829292
> *cool ill probly be in independace in the middle of april...i might stop by if im in the same area
> *


 :biggrin: You coming to independence for some meth???????j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb

Anytime big homie. Shit last time we gave you 14 batteries to take with ya so....




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 02:37 AM~4816585
> *COOL ASS GUTT FEELIN.....AND MADE SOME COOL ASS HOMIES ASWELL.... :cheesy:
> HAD TO BUTTER U GUYS UP ,SOO IF I TRAVEL THRU I GOT A PLACE TO STAY
> *


----------



## flaco78

i might have to come down in april to check it out


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 10:26 PM~4829325
> *:biggrin: You coming to independence for some meth???????j/k :biggrin:
> *


shit if i wated that i could get it from the meth house down the street...up the street or down the block :roflmao:
this county i live in is the highest meth producing county in missouri :uh: 
atleast thats what the news tells us lmao

No every april i take my grandma up to see her DAD in Independance on his birthday lol....grandma is almost 70 her dad is like 93 this year i belive 
Every year im up there ive never seen any lows :angry:


----------



## 250/604

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 10:53 PM~4816094
> *I'm happy to say we are still opened and doing good so we dicided too buy our own shop instead of renting.It is 6000 square feet which is 3 times the size of our shop now.It's still on 40 hwy in independence,and we will be opening there on april 1'st.We are looking forward to all the extra room we will have too do more work.
> *


congrats homie,glad to see things are goin well for you guys down there


----------



## bckbmpr84

:thumbsup: congrats homie, im sure it was a good investment, u do great work.


----------



## phx rider

best wishes keep up that quality work ......and post some new pictures


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Feb 12 2006, 06:36 PM~4832990
> *congrats homie,glad to see things are goin well for you guys down there
> *


Thanks homie it was just time too own and stop paying rent.


----------



## MonteMan

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## mrbigdaddy12

Congrat my dudes. Keep up te work I hope to have something down there soon like this summer....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 12 2006, 09:25 PM~4833879
> *:thumbsup: congrats homie,  im sure it was a good investment,  u do great work.
> *


Thanks bro not only good work but good bussiness thats the key!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mrbigdaddy12_@Feb 14 2006, 12:44 AM~4841644
> *Congrat my dudes. Keep up te work I hope to have something down there soon like this summer....
> *


Anytime big dogg.And thanks.


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 12 2006, 12:28 PM~4832957
> *
> Every year im up there ive never seen any lows :angry:
> *



We hide them from out of towners


----------



## BIG LAZY

CONGRATS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Feb 14 2006, 01:23 AM~4841896
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks here are some pics,it's just up the street from where we are now.It's alittle old but way better than where we are now.


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

Did You Buy That Or Renting It?

Well Anyway Congrads!!!!


Ummmm....... Lots Of Room Getin Ideas

I Workin On Buying Land To Put A Shop On

I Don't Know Were I Want To Put It Though?


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2006, 05:08 PM~5100886
> *Thanks here are some pics,it's just up the street from where we are now.It's alittle old but way better than where we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are guys still planing on being in by april 1! that shop looks bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2006, 03:08 PM~5100886
> *Thanks here are some pics,it's just up the street from where we are now.It's alittle old but way better than where we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to see you guys have the GREEN gaurd dog :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

congrats guys, new it would happen some time. if you guys are going to be in april 1 looks like im going to have to take a little trip down to check it out, that and the fact that last time i came down to see you guys i didnt have my car done and drivable and now i do so ill just drive it! hit me up bro.


----------



## 85chevy

CONGRATS on the new shop.... if your leaveing ur shop... do u turn left...or turn right and go across the bridge.... i got a rear upper trailing arm that i'm gonna need ya'll to extend reinforce, and mold.


----------



## NIMSTER64

congratts homies god bless and good fortune


----------



## MARINATE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

Congrats homie. I might have to come check you out here soon cuz im only about 2 hrs away! Are you having a picnic or anything on opening day?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@Mar 23 2006, 01:53 AM~5101931
> *Did You Buy That Or Renting It?
> 
> Well Anyway Congrads!!!!
> Ummmm....... Lots Of Room Getin Ideas
> 
> I Workin On Buying Land To Put A Shop On
> 
> I Don't Know Were I Want To Put It Though?
> *


My brother is becoming a slum lord :biggrin: He has a bunch of houses and duplexs,and he's been wanting a shop for a while.He's buying it,and it's bigger than the pics theres also a tow company renting the other side out.And we are down under the main street so he is going to build up and rent those out also.So it's for our shop but it's also to make him money. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2006, 02:13 AM~5102029
> *Glad to see you guys have the GREEN gaurd dog :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah he should keep all the haters that are green with envy away.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 23 2006, 02:26 AM~5102110
> *congrats guys, new it would happen some time. if you guys are going to be in april 1 looks like im going to have to take a little trip down to check it out, that and the fact that last time i came down to see you guys i didnt have my car done and drivable and now i do so ill just drive it! hit me up bro.
> *


We won't be all the way in untill the end of april,but for sure we are going to have a bbq at the new shop i'll let you know when. :biggrin:


----------



## 85chevy

thats a good idea... let us know id u do


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Mar 23 2006, 04:44 PM~5105056
> *CONGRATS on the new shop.... if your leaveing ur shop... do u turn left...or turn right and go across the bridge....  i got a rear upper trailing arm that i'm gonna need ya'll to extend reinforce, and mold.
> *


Trun left and it's right across apollo tranmission place.But we won't be in there untill the end of april.So if you need something just hit me up.816 591-0549


----------



## monte88

congrats brother i may make a swing through to see whats up..wtg again and congrats on the shop


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Mar 24 2006, 04:04 PM~5111946
> *thats a good idea... let us know id u do
> *


Sure will and will post up pics when we all the way in.We are really excited about the move,if you have ever been to our old shop you would now why.Fucking was dirty no matter what we tryed to do.The new shop has a shower and the office is completly seperate so it sould stay clean and the best part no more renting from someone else and having to deal with that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 23 2006, 06:08 PM~5105603
> *Congrats homie. I might have to come check you out here soon cuz im only about 2 hrs away! Are you having a picnic or anything on opening day?
> *


Not on opening day but as soon as we get all the way in for sure i'll post it on this topic when we do.


----------



## 85chevy

oh yea i'ma hit u up. it the one that donnie... Joker man had talked to u about.. i'll send u a pm.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 24 2006, 04:06 PM~5111965
> *congrats brother i may make a swing through to see whats up..wtg again and congrats on the shop
> *


That would be cool,we should be all the way there by the end of april.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Mar 24 2006, 04:17 PM~5112050
> *oh yea i'ma hit u up. it the one that donnie... Joker man had talked to u about.. i'll send u a pm.
> *


Cool the one that hi-c did?


----------



## 85chevy

yep thats the one. he just putanother on ther for me to get it home. so i gotta get that fixed and someother stuff.


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2006, 10:03 AM~5111935
> *We won't be all the way in untill the end of april,but for sure we are going to have a bbq at the new shop i'll let you know when. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good just let me know when and you know im down there!


----------



## FOBSTERLEAN

CONGRATS ON THE NEW BUILDING..... if u guys need help movin let me know..... and yeah..... i should have my car in the "NEW" shop when you guys are ready!!...... not a good pic...... but thats to give you an idea..... BTW..... im that samoan guy that stops buy the shop every now and then..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Mar 24 2006, 07:45 PM~5113362
> *yep thats the one. he just putanother on ther for me to get it home. so i gotta get that fixed and someother stuff.
> *


Cool just let me know when bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by FOBSTERLEAN_@Mar 25 2006, 04:38 AM~5115485
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW BUILDING..... if u guys need help movin let me know..... and yeah..... i should have my car in the "NEW" shop when you guys are ready!!...... not a good pic...... but thats to give you an idea..... BTW..... im that samoan guy that stops buy the shop every now and then..
> *


What up bro ,looks good man.We got it bro thanks for askin,we are going to take our time you know,we still have over a month to finish.


----------



## E

congrats!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Mar 26 2006, 12:01 AM~5119144
> *congrats!
> *


Thanks bro just trying to get bigger and keep it going.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn all that room and i bet with in a month you will be like DMAN WE NEED MORE room lol but looking good crongrats


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2006, 09:00 AM~5111901
> *My brother is becoming a slum lord :biggrin: He has a bunch of houses and duplexs,and he's been wanting a shop for a while.He's buying it,and it's bigger than the pics theres also a tow company renting the other side out.And we are down under the main street so he is going to build up and rent those out also.So it's for our shop but it's also to make him money. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@Mar 26 2006, 03:15 AM~5121675
> *
> *




Cool Man Ownings The Only Way To Go Good Luck You Earned It! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@Mar 26 2006, 10:17 AM~5121679
> *Cool Man Ownings The Only Way To Go Good Luck You Earned It! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,we get hated on alot but we still here doing it big.


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2006, 06:11 PM~5124539
> *Thanks homie,we get hated on alot but we still here doing it big.
> *




Fuck Haters!!!!!

Whenever You Got More Than Most People Nomatter How Much It Took To Get There

You Got Haters

I Found Out If You Get Pissed

Thats What They Want

So Like Jay-Z Says "Go n Brush Yo Sholders Off" :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71

thinking of getting some telescopic cylinders extend 10 in. then open up to 20in quote me a price on what would be needed to get the full 20in extension for example entending uppers and lowers and driveshaft jst quote me a price on everything that would need to be done to get that full extension 
Thanks oh yeah im not to far away from you guys neither!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 27 2006, 04:23 PM~5129521
> *thinking of getting some telescopic cylinders extend 10 in. then open up to 20in quote me a price on what would be needed to get the full 20in extension for example entending uppers and lowers and driveshaft jst quote me a price on everything that would need to be done to get that full extension
> Thanks oh yeah im not to far away from you guys neither!!!
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 11:53 PM~4816094
> *I'm happy to say we are still opened and doing good so we dicided too buy our own shop instead of renting.It is 6000 square feet which is 3 times the size of our shop now.It's still on 40 hwy in independence,and we will be opening there on april 1'st.We are looking forward to all the extra room we will have too do more work.
> *


Congrats Homie on the new shop. keep up the good work


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 1 2006, 04:52 AM~5159747
> *Congrats Homie on the new shop. keep up the good work
> *


Thanks bro whats going down in chi-town?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HURRY UP AND OPEN, SOME GUYS HERE NEED THEIR CARS DONE!!

CONGRATS MAN, GOOD LUCK. HOLLA IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:21 AM~5160168
> *HURRY UP AND OPEN, SOME GUYS HERE NEED THEIR CARS DONE!!
> 
> CONGRATS MAN, GOOD LUCK. HOLLA IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


We are open fool but we pick our clients,work when we want you gotta love it. :biggrin: Best shop in the MO. :0 :0 :0 :0Oh yeah i need some crown.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2006, 11:25 PM~5160177
> *We are open fool but we pick our clients,work when we want you gotta love it. :biggrin: Best shop in the MO. :0  :0  :0  :0Oh yeah i need some crown.
> *


I AIN'T NO FOOL!!  
BEST SHOP IN MO.........................................AND THEN YOU WOKE UP!! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:27 AM~5160181
> *I AIN'T NO FOOL!!
> BEST SHOP IN MO.........................................AND THEN YOU WOKE UP!! :cheesy:
> *


Respect your elders son  And when i woke up i was still in the best shop.K C baby.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NOT REALLY MAD!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:29 AM~5160187
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOT REALLY MAD!
> *


You kidding bro i don't give a fuck,i missed your call i was at work,whens the grand opening?You going to do full frame wraps for 1500 i'll take 5 and resell them for 2500. :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

I AIN'T GOT NO ELDERS JR,, JUST KIDDING WIT 'CHA YOU DO HAVE A TIGHT CREW AND SHOP. WE GOT OUR EYES ON YOU. :scrutinize:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

NAW, MAN WE SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF SOMEBODY TALKIN ABOUT A FULL WRAP FOR 1500. I JUST HOPE WE DON'T GET ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WANT SOMETHIN FOR NOTHIN. S.T.L. IS LIKE THAT ALOT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:31 AM~5160200
> *I AIN'T GOT NO ELDERS JR,, JUST KIDDING WIT 'CHA YOU DO HAVE A TIGHT CREW AND SHOP. WE GOT OUR EYES ON YOU. :scrutinize:
> *


WHat you trying to look at our asses??????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:33 AM~5160203
> *NAW, MAN WE SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF SOMEBODY TALKIN ABOUT A FULL WRAP FOR 1500. I JUST HOPE WE DON'T GET ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WANT SOMETHIN FOR NOTHIN. S.T.L. IS LIKE THAT ALOT.
> *


Shit the big problem is when you have another shop trying to do shit for free,just to get work but those shops never last long.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW YOU TRIPPIN MUTHAFUCKA, :cheesy: :0 I DON'T LOOK AT NO MAN'S ASS.

YOU SURE YOU AIN'T ALREADY DRUNK TALKING TO ME LIKE THAT,DOG??????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:38 AM~5160225
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOW YOU TRIPPIN MUTHAFUCKA, :cheesy:  :0  I DON'T LOOK AT NO MAN'S ASS.
> 
> YOU SURE YOU AIN'T ALREADY DRUNK TALKING TO ME LIKE THAT,DOG??????????
> *


Your the one that siad you had your eyes on us :uh: Just seeing what you meant. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I wish i was drunk but i gotta be at work at 5:00am.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

THAT'S STRAIGHT MAN. DAMN YOU GOTTA WORK ON SATURDAY??

THAT'S SOME BULLSHIT. I'M GLAD I'M OFF ON WEEKENDS! :biggrin: 

I WAS MEANING, IF YOU WANT TO BE THE BEST, YOU KINDA WATCH AND PEEP GAME. YA HEARD?? NO HARM MEANT BY COMMENT, JUS KEEPIN IT REAL HERE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 06:47 AM~5160264
> *THAT'S STRAIGHT MAN. DAMN YOU GOTTA WORK ON SATURDAY??
> 
> THAT'S SOME BULLSHIT. I'M GLAD I'M OFF ON WEEKENDS! :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS MEANING, IF YOU WANT TO BE THE BEST, YOU KINDA WATCH AND PEEP GAME.    YA HEARD?? NO HARM MEANT BY COMMENT, JUS KEEPIN IT REAL HERE.
> *


I'm just messing with you all,and yeah me and my bro work all the time thats why the shop comes second,people talk alot of shit on us for that but it works for us and we steady puttin out work.Laters homie.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

post some pics of whats new that your working on.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 1 2006, 02:55 PM~5161113
> *post some pics of whats new that your working on.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: You'll have too wiat. :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

iight that's kool than homie


----------



## midwest_swang

KC havin a BBQ :0 Thats unherd of :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

well first off crangrats on the new shop in about a month i will giving u a call about some chrome plated shit homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whats the deal with the old shop , is it for rent ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 2 2006, 10:02 AM~5164565
> *well first off crangrats on the new shop in about a month i will giving u a call about some chrome plated shit homie
> *


Anytime bro ,let me know.


----------



## KCRIVI71

dont know if you guys saw this yet or not but ill try one last time 



> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 27 2006, 04:23 PM~5129521
> *thinking of getting some telescopic cylinders extend 10 in. then open up to 20in quote me a price on what would be needed to get the full 20in extension for example entending uppers and lowers and driveshaft jst quote me a price on everything that would need to be done to get that full extension
> Thanks oh yeah im not to far away from you guys neither!!!
> *


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

:wave:


----------



## lo4lyf

whats up kc vp!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

WHATS UP DOGG...


----------



## lo4lyf

ready to party up next weekend at the shop opening get together, see you guys in a week!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@May 19 2006, 03:10 AM~5454560
> *ready to party up next weekend at the shop opening get together, see you guys in a week!
> *


May 28th come down and have some fun,bbq drinking and some low-lows. :biggrin: 12:00 untill you can't walk anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go

what's up suburban I see yall about to have a bar b que up that way for the new shop homie, is it cool for COLD BLOODED RIDAZ to roll thru


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2006, 08:22 AM~5479705
> *May 28th come down and have some fun,bbq drinking and some low-lows. :biggrin: 12:00 untill you can't walk anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@May 23 2006, 06:01 PM~5480613
> *what's up suburban I see yall about to have a bar b que up that way for the new shop homie, is it cool for COLD BLOODED RIDAZ to roll thru
> *


Sure thing bro just bring your drink.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 23 2006, 06:06 PM~5480634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry your not invited it's only for lowriders you know poeple with cars. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im gonna bring my hearse....


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 24 2006, 12:25 AM~5484528
> *can i come to ur cool new shop and see all the neato cars    :biggrin:
> *


I don't think he sells Meth Chuck


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2006, 11:14 PM~5484451
> *Sure thing bro just bring your drink.
> *


THATS THE BUSINESS HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

Post More Pic's Of Shop Damit!!!!!!!

Wanna See The ****** That Do Big Thangz :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@May 24 2006, 05:04 PM~5486913
> *Post More Pic's Of Shop Damit!!!!!!!
> 
> Wanna See The ****** That Do Big Thangz :worship:
> *


Damn i never did ,i'll post some of the picnic


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

did you ever get done building your son his hopper


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 27 2006, 01:55 AM~5502798
> *did you ever get done building your son his hopper
> *


No we've been busy moving and going to shows but it will be out by summers end.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

iight thats kool than!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2006, 11:49 AM~4838774
> *Thanks homie it was just time too own and stop paying rent.
> *


So how was the turn out bro?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 29 2006, 06:04 PM~5514107
> *So how was the turn out bro?
> *


It was real good more poeple than cars but hell thats really what it was about,just real lowriders hangin drinkin having fun.


----------



## Lil Miguelito

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2006, 10:31 PM~5168735
> *Anytime bro ,let me know.
> *


Do You Do Your Plating In Shop Too?

I Saw Your Website But Lots Of People Send It Out

I Was Wondering How Bad The City Comes Down On You With Regilations And Shit?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2006, 10:15 PM~5484456
> *sorry your not invited it's only for lowriders you know poeple with cars. :0
> *


MAN PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T HANG AROUND WITH THE SHORT LIMBED CREW!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 30 2006, 04:13 PM~5519384
> *Do You Do Your Plating In Shop Too?
> 
> I Saw Your Website But Lots Of People Send It Out
> 
> I Was Wondering How Bad The City Comes Down On You With Regilations And Shit?
> *


Not in shop but in K C.


----------



## Lil Miguelito

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2006, 11:33 PM~5537085
> *Not in shop but in K C.
> *


Thats Cool


----------



## TreeHugger

The Picnic was so much fun....check out the lil accident though...aw...and he just painted iit the day before!
















inkish/P5283796.jpg[/IMG]obucket.com/albums/i141/Pixilatedpinkish/P5283779.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TWEEDY

Another bad piston pump situation, looks like everones ok though.
Sucks that i couldn't attend. :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TreeHugger_@Jun 5 2006, 12:00 AM~5550465
> *
> 
> The Picnic was so much fun....check out the lil accident though...aw...and he just painted iit the day before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkish/P5283796.jpg[/IMG]obucket.com/albums/i141/Pixilatedpinkish/P5283779.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 post are you fucking kidding me. :uh: :uh: :uh: At least they bought a ride.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by FOBSTERLEAN_@Mar 24 2006, 11:38 PM~5115485
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW BUILDING..... if u guys need help movin let me know..... and yeah..... i should have my car in the "NEW" shop when you guys are ready!!...... not a good pic...... but thats to give you an idea..... BTW..... im that samoan guy that stops buy the shop every now and then..
> *


THANKS FOR COMMIN TO THE PICNIC.
SORRRY YOU MISSED THE LITTLE BIT OF HOPPIN.
WE ARE GONNA DO A SHOW IN TOWN ON THE 25 TH.
SO GET THAT DAY OFF SO YOU CAN ROLL. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 5 2006, 09:54 PM~5558424
> *1 post are you fucking kidding me. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: At least they bought a ride.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We have a full car detail shop next to us now,steam cleaning carpets and they do full car detail work it's called K.C. detail so now we have the best of both worlds.We build them and they can get it shining before you roll.Anyone in K.C. should check them out.I'll post pics of there shop soon.And by the way we are still here the second longest shop run here in K.C. for your hydro needs.We have more workers now so we are putting out frames at a faster pace,holla when your ready to have your low low worked on by the best.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.







pieces for the bottom a-arms







top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.









Got 2 a-arms done and have her tore apart ready for the frame work not bad for just the first day on her.We do so much we usally don't post pics of everything but i'm gonna try and post more stuff.If i'm not to lasy that is. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Also finishing up our caddy.























alittle get together at the shop like we always do every sunday.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

A frame we just finished for low 4 life STL.


























The customer's smoothing it himself so we did it real cheap for him.  less then anyone in the midwest does frames for.


----------



## fesboogie

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT get at me bro


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT more pics of frame work :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 11:41 AM~14935880
> *A frame we just finished for low 4 life STL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The customer's smoothing it himself so we did it real cheap for him.  less then anyone in the midwest does frames for.
> *


when you box in the frame in the middle like that do you run new gas and brake lines along the frame and tap new hole forthe clips for the line ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 31 2009, 09:17 PM~14937622
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2009, 08:52 PM~14953329
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


How you guy's been bro???


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Some old pics of cars we've done.
Our hopper show elco.
























A street set up in a 98 lincoln.
















dirtys glass house we did the show hydro set up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The highest double out here.
















Franks sweet ass cutty with show trunk.


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14953571
> *Some old pics of cars we've done.
> Our hopper show elco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A street set up in a 98 lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirtys glass house we did the show hydro set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post the rest.... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

MOST HATED

























Street set up for jay from dallas


----------



## Suburban Swingin

caddy
































another street caddy


----------



## Suburban Swingin

some hoppers


----------



## Suburban Swingin

64 trunk









































street cutluss


----------



## Suburban Swingin

stress wrap on 70 impala


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Steet set up


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

After molding


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14954879
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a chrome frame ,paint powdercoat or dipped


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Thats just a taste,man it's a trip we went from building our own rides at a young age to now we are building rides for young kids.We are liked and hated around the midwest but no one can say we havn't been big players in putting out show cars and hoppers out here.man i've made alot of good friends by working on there cars.And to me and my bro thats what it's all about we don't do this for money or to try and make a name for ourselfs,we do it because we eat sleep and bleed lowriding.If we can do anything for anybody out there just holla we will be here today tomarrow and years from now not many old or new shops can say that.


----------



## timdog57

I need you to come clean up my trunk and paint it before I put the set up int there. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Lookin good like always homie!! Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

you guys do some good work


----------



## kansasfull

ive seen better........lol ........but i think it came out of your shop too....whens the bbq yall prommised me


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2009, 10:55 AM~14956688
> *I need you to come clean up my trunk and paint it before I put the set up int there.  :biggrin:
> *


anything to help you get a car out. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14963381
> *anything to help you get a car out. :biggrin:
> *



Sad but true.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 3 2009, 12:42 PM~14967640
> *Sad but true.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14963381
> *anything to help you get a car out. :biggrin:
> *



OUCH!!!!! LOL


----------



## 20 Minutes

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14967970
> *OUCH!!!!! LOL
> *


j/k with him. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is the video the midwest has been wiating for vol 14 roll'n it's all about the midwest baby holla at me if you want one.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## Classic Customs

some sick cars in this topic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 3 2009, 02:56 PM~14968327
> *some sick cars in this topic.
> *


Thankyou bro,we just aren't computer nerds so we don't post pics of ever car we work on,but i just wanted folks to know what we can do.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT people take your shit to his shop now :machinegun: :guns: 

:cheesy: :biggrin: Just playin but really take your shit there keep this man swamped  :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

They been doing it for all that must have been liveing under a rock for the last 10 years


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:12 AM~14968467
> *Thankyou bro,we just aren't computer nerds so we don't post pics of ever car we work on,but i just wanted folks to know what we can do.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 10:12 AM~14968467
> *Thankyou bro,we just aren't computer nerds so we don't post pics of ever car we work on,but i just wanted folks to know what we can do.
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 10 2009, 01:27 AM~15031227
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 01:06 AM~15035259
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I work on computers for a living lol so i was just messing with you because of your Nerd comment......lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 10 2009, 03:39 PM~15037295
> *I work on computers for a living lol so i was just messing with you because of your Nerd comment......lol
> *


yeah but are you a nerd????????If not then i wasn't talking about you. :biggrin: You know what i mean all these people taken 2000 pics of there build ups,we don't have that kinda time to waste we are busy working on cars. :biggrin: Plus most of the time there lies,heres a frame i'm starting then 2 days later heres it's done when really it took them a month. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag 63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 05:23 PM~15037709
> *yeah but are you a nerd????????If not then i wasn't talking about you. :biggrin: You know what i mean all these people taken 2000 pics of there build ups,we don't have that kinda time to waste we are busy working on cars. :biggrin: Plus most of the time there lies,heres a frame i'm starting then 2 days later heres it's done when really it took them a month. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i called your shop no one answered. :biggrin: i see you got a new car. congrats.
call me at the shop.  
chris


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 11:23 AM~15037709
> *yeah but are you a nerd????????If not then i wasn't talking about you. :biggrin: You know what i mean all these people taken 2000 pics of there build ups,we don't have that kinda time to waste we are busy working on cars. :biggrin: Plus most of the time there lies,heres a frame i'm starting then 2 days later heres it's done when really it took them a month. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i might be? lol but i do drive a nice car so that makes it ok hahaha

keep up the nice work one day ill have to bring a frame up there for you


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 11 2009, 03:25 AM~15044928
> *i might be? lol but i do drive a nice car so that makes it ok hahaha
> 
> keep up the nice work one day ill have to bring a frame up there for you
> *


anytime man. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Sep 10 2009, 06:08 PM~15038685
> *i called your shop no one answered. :biggrin: i see you got a new car. congrats.
> call me at the shop.
> chris
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah i don't know how we and you guys do it,stay open and kept working on cars since we aren't any good. :biggrin: And thanks man i had to do it,the time to shut folks up is near.  :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg




----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## irving customz1

Good luck at ur new location sir. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 06:24 PM~14935720
> *Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pieces for the bottom a-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 a-arms done and have her tore apart ready for the frame work not bad for just the first day on her.We do so much we usally don't post pics of everything but i'm gonna try and post more stuff.If i'm not to lasy that is. :biggrin:
> *


Man went from just a stress wrap to doing a frame off, full wrap, chrome undies and painted frame.also he's doing the motor man this is gonna be a bad bitch.I'll post pics soon.


----------



## gottie




----------



## Suburban Swingin

More pics of the frame we've been gone to vegas but it's coming together pretty quick.Suspensions all done ready for chrome and the frames almost done also,top and both sides are done,just need the bottom and some small things left.


----------



## gottie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 22 2009, 02:31 AM~15428263
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:Streetriders hydraulics have another full suspension almost ready to go to chrome.man talk is cheap we put our talk on the streets.Got this at the end of aug and it will be back together by dec.3 months for a full frame off,full chrome susp,and hydro install.I'll post more pics soon.no need to say what everybody allready knows.  We run it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 09:23 PM~15487155
> *:biggrin:Streetriders hydraulics have  another full suspension almost ready to go to chrome.man talk is cheap we put our talk on the streets.Got this at the end of aug and it will be back together by dec.3 months for a full frame off,full chrome susp,and hydro install.I'll post more pics soon.no need to say what everybody allready knows.  We run it.
> *


Puttin out like we do....Keep it up fella's...

Gettin cold up there yet???

Wanna see pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2009, 04:32 AM~15488113
> *Puttin out like we do....Keep it up fella's...
> 
> Gettin cold up there yet???
> 
> Wanna see pics
> *


yeah we got tino some help,Dave and it's paying off big time,he's been doing hydros along time here in K.C. :biggrin: We'll post them up for sure. :biggrin: you going to dallas?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15497517
> *yeah we got tino some help and it's paying off big time. :biggrin: We'll post them up for sure. :biggrin: you going to dallas?
> *


No, I was told it was 2nd week in november, Roll'n told jessica last week ,it was this week-end. Got alot on my plate rite now with jobs in the shop n-e-ways, Couple of custom one-off kits to, that need to be assembled...


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin GOOD guys


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 29 2009, 03:13 AM~15498070
> *Lookin GOOD guys
> *


Thanks man.We have been here for 8 years and we will be here 8 years from now.Hell other shops in town are telling people they build our rides. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats how good we are they want credit for our work.  :0 And you'll never find any 11 gauge on our a-arms or frames we build them to last,not just to look pretty.


----------



## chevyman

LOOKING GOOD FABAIN AND TINO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 08:23 PM~15487155
> *:biggrin:Streetriders hydraulics have  another full suspension almost ready to go to chrome.man talk is cheap we put our talk on the streets.Got this at the end of aug and it will be back together by dec.3 months for a full frame off,full chrome susp,and hydro install.I'll post more pics soon.no need to say what everybody allready knows.  We run it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just dropped off the full suspension for the delta,and a set of full trim for a 64 today it will be done by fri,and i'll have it back the week after.We got the fastest turnaround time on chrome here in K.C.And the best prices in K.C.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another full car build done at streetriders almost done full chrome and gold suspension,painted belly,smoothed fire wall,just wait to see the new interior and new hydro install.  Fuck what you heard we run this shit. :biggrin: :0 










wheels to match...............


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by FOBSTERLEAN_@Mar 24 2006, 09:38 PM~5115485
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW BUILDING..... if u guys need help movin let me know..... and yeah..... i should have my car in the "NEW" shop when you guys are ready!!...... not a good pic...... but thats to give you an idea..... BTW..... im that samoan guy that stops buy the shop every now and then..
> *


whats this homies name? i think i know his fam...


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

Shits looking good Fabien :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a homie's chrome from southside cc that we just got back.It was only a 2 week turnaround on this order.We have the best price in town on chrome.We don't need bullshit hype,we just keep putting out the work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is the owners first low low build and even he knows you chrome everything you don't be cheap and paint it.   Others in K.C. should take lessons.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2009, 05:29 PM~15694818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the owners first low low build and even he knows you chrome everything you don't be cheap and paint it.    Others in K.C. should take lessons.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2009, 05:27 PM~15694778
> *Heres a homie's chrome from southside cc that we just got back.It was only a 2 week turnaround on this order.We have the best price in town on chrome.We don't need bullshit hype,we just keep putting out the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












yall are gunna have to rent out another building for all that damn chrome! holy shit that mofo is gunna be HOTT!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 20 2009, 11:31 PM~15729929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall are gunna have to rent out another building for all that damn chrome! holy shit that mofo is gunna be HOTT!
> *


Thanks bro ,and yeah it's gonna be hott .terri is going all out on her.  Man i think this is like the 12th full chrome suspension we've done.While others talk we just keep puttin em out.  :biggrin: :0 I'm real glad to see you guys keeping the thing me tino and big mike started all them years ago going.and i'm really happy to see everyone coming off them big rims and back to lowriding.Yo if you ever want anything bro just holla.


----------



## BigButta63

DAM FABIEN THAT CHROME GOT MY DICK HARD! THATS WHY U THE MOST HATED
BUT SHIT HOW CAN U HATED SOMEONE THAT PUTTIN OUT THE BEST WORK AND DOING IT FAST :worship: :worship: :worship: TO THEM HATER GULMP GULMP THAT MEANS DICK IN YO MOUF :biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL BE AT YOU IN 2WK LATER HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Nov 24 2009, 08:59 PM~15768039
> *DAM FABIEN THAT CHROME GOT MY DICK HARD! THATS WHY U THE MOST HATED
> BUT SHIT HOW CAN U HATED SOMEONE THAT PUTTIN OUT THE BEST WORK AND DOING IT FAST :worship:  :worship:  :worship: TO THEM HATER GULMP GULMP THAT MEANS DICK IN YO MOUF :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WILL BE AT YOU IN 2WK LATER HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats why they hate homie,because they can't do it like us they backyard we worldwide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0 And anytime bro we ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another street riders built car.



























It was king of the midwest and now it's in cali.


----------



## chevyman

FAB MAN I BEEN CALLING U TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF YA WHAT U BIGTYMER NOW CANT TALK TO THE LITTLE PEOPLE NOW LIL HOMIE :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 26 2009, 07:19 AM~15786204
> *FAB MAN I BEEN CALLING U TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF YA WHAT U BIGTYMER NOW CANT TALK TO THE LITTLE PEOPLE NOW LIL HOMIE :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No you havn't leave me a message fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15741811
> *Thanks bro ,and yeah it's gonna be hott .terri is going all out on her.  Man i think this is like the 12th full chrome suspension we've done.While others talk we just keep puttin em out.   :biggrin:  :0 I'm real glad to see you guys keeping the thing me tino and big mike started all them years ago going.and i'm really happy to see everyone coming off them big rims and back to lowriding.Yo if you ever want anything bro just holla.
> *


wellllllll....we still got them bigg rims and hotrods still....to each his own, but to me it aint right if it aint a low low on some 13 or 14's homie...cant wait to see the delta! shit looks DOPE! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 2 2009, 03:50 AM~15839516
> *wellllllll....we still got them bigg rims and hotrods still....to each his own, but to me it aint right if it aint a low low on some 13 or 14's homie...cant wait to see the delta! shit looks DOPE! :biggrin:
> *


Frame is looking hot smooth as a babys bottom,Done with real metal.  i'll post some pics before it gets painted.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 11 2009, 04:55 AM~15628459
> *Another full car build done at streetriders almost done full chrome and gold suspension,painted belly,smoothed fire wall,just wait to see the new interior and new hydro install.  Fuck what you heard we run this shit. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels to match...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0 :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C. 
this summer.


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 03:32 AM~15856295
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn this elco is looking real good


----------



## flaked85

THE ELCO IS LOOKIN AWESOME.GREAT WORK FABIAN


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock+Dec 5 2009, 07:05 AM~15877878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ............... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  damn this elco is looking real good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Dec 5 2009, 09:26 PM~15881526
> *THE ELCO IS LOOKIN AWESOME.GREAT WORK FABIAN
> *


Thanks noah the owner is goning all out on it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 5 2009, 09:26 PM~15881526
> *THE ELCO IS LOOKIN AWESOME.GREAT WORK FABIAN
> *











for this

























































































Just need the murals now. :0 :0 Best work in k.c period game over.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

some nice work fellas,,keep it up  :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 14 2009, 11:54 PM~15980120
> *some nice work fellas,,keep it up   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks you too.


----------



## goof

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another Frame done at streetriders hydraulics for a 63 impala one of our members rides,he smoothed it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another full frame off done with full chrome suspension getting ready for paint all in house.


----------



## chevyman

GOOD SHIT FAB NICE WORK HOMIE I C YA


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Dec 19 2009, 09:25 PM~16030314
> *GOOD SHIT FAB NICE WORK HOMIE I C YA
> *


Thanks bro others talk we do,full chrome allready done and waiting after only 2 months and we got 3 other frame's on the way can't nobody do what we do.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pieces for the bottom a-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 a-arms done and have her tore apart ready for the frame work not bad for just the first day on her.We do so much we usally don't post pics of everything but i'm gonna try and post more stuff.If i'm not to lasy that is. :biggrin:


3 months after starting,not full time like other shops frame's done getting painted,suspensions reinforced and chromed ready to put back on.Can't nobody do it like we do in K.C. we run it!!!!!!!!!!
























































































[/quote]


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> 3 months after starting,not full time like other shops frame's done getting painted,suspensions reinforced and chromed ready to put back on.Can't nobody do it like we do in K.C. we run it!!!!!!!!!!











































[/quote]
Hmmmmm :0 That ride looks Familiar :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

>


Hmmmmm :0 That ride looks Familiar :biggrin: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
 Not for long. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yes another one getting close,damn we just keep going. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another well known streetriders built car out doing it,in them cali streets.


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 21 2009, 10:12 AM~16045337
> *Another well known streetriders built car out doing it,in them cali streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i bet he feels good driving that linc ... :biggrin: 

and guessing recent pic for the toy drive


----------



## liljoefromkc

nice elco and lincoln.have learned alot from checking out ur thread.thanks for the inspiration


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

KEEP UP THAT GOOD WORK


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT~ FOR OUR KC BOYS!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 28 2009, 09:07 PM~16111804
> *TTT~ FOR OUR KC BOYS!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 20 2009, 12:04 AM~16034401
> *Thanks bro others talk we do,full chrome allready done and waiting after only 2 months and we got 3 other frame's on the way can't nobody do what we do.
> *


 uffin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

lookin good guys


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16155252
> *lookin good guys
> *


YEAH HOMIE THEY ARE DOING THE DAM THANG


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:52 PM~16155252
> *lookin good guys
> *


Thanks bro we just keep going slowly but surely.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Streetriders Hydraulics the only shop in K.C. that can take your ride apart,do a full frame and suspension wrap,chrome your suspension,paint the frameand actually put your ride back together and have you on the road in months not years.  We've done it over and over.
















































Almost ready for paint!









































Next one coming.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

DAMN, I CAN'T WAIT TILL' I GET MY SHOP!!!! ONE DAY, MAN, ONE DAY.


----------



## GOOT

Real Nice work Fabian. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Jan 6 2010, 07:29 AM~16200082
> *DAMN, I CAN'T WAIT TILL' I GET MY SHOP!!!! ONE DAY, MAN, ONE DAY.
> *


You don't need a shop all it is ,is a bunch of bills.thats why all these shops are always closing around here. :biggrin: Just keep it backyard like your doing alot less headache.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16206040
> *You don't need a shop all it is ,is a bunch of bills.thats why all these shops are always closing around here. :biggrin: Just keep it backyard like your doing alot less headache.
> *


 I HEAR YA, MAN. I JUST LOVE SEEIN WORK BEIN DONE. IT WOULD BE NICE TO BE IN A NICE SHOP DOIN WHAT I LOVE TO DO, THE CORRECT WAY, THAT'S ALL.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Jan 7 2010, 07:11 AM~16211410
> *I HEAR YA, MAN. I JUST LOVE SEEIN WORK BEIN DONE. IT WOULD BE NICE TO BE IN A NICE SHOP DOIN WHAT I LOVE TO DO, THE CORRECT WAY, THAT'S ALL.
> *


 :biggrin: I hear ya i wish we had heat,it's cold as a mutha fucker right now. :biggrin: But we still puttin in work


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 AM~16212489
> *:biggrin: I hear ya i wish we had heat,it's cold as a mutha fucker right now. :biggrin: But we still puttin in work
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea sure is cold cant wait for sping.u guys got any new cars in the works?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 11 2010, 04:37 PM~16253709
> *yea sure is cold cant wait for sping.u guys got any new cars in the works?
> *


Too many to count man but most probably won't be done for summer.We too busy working on customers cars. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ROC

HEY Streetriders HOW MUCH FOR THE FOLLOWING? 

9" FORD READY FOR AN IMPALA?
64 A-ARMS (UPPER AND LOWERS, SMOOTHED AND, UPPERS EXTENDED 1")?


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16206040
> *You don't need a shop all it is ,is a bunch of bills.thats why all these shops are always closing around here. :biggrin: Just keep it backyard like your doing alot less headache.
> *


He's right high overhead will just drive you crazzy Big isn't always best when you try to go big big it doesn't last

Simplifie Your Overhead As Much As Possible


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 AM~16212489
> *:biggrin: I hear ya i wish we had heat,it's cold as a mutha fucker right now. :biggrin: But we still puttin in work
> *


I HEAR YA BRO!! MEE TOO. THEY SAY I MYSELF AM ABOUT TO "PICK UP" :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 5 2010, 09:07 PM~16197310
> *Streetriders Hydraulics the only shop in K.C. that can take your ride apart,do a full frame and suspension wrap,chrome your suspension,paint the frameand actually put your ride back together and have you on the road in months not years.  We've done it over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost ready for paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next one coming.
> *


   WORK IS WORK AND WILL ALWAYS BE WORK  LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BigButta63

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 28 2009, 04:38 PM~16112019
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Frames almost done should be painted by midweek,then the body goes to paint to paint the belly and firewall.


































Heres his 4 pumps.


























all the chrome goes back on frame while the belly is getting done then drop it on the frame and do the trunk and it's gone. :biggrin: And we got 2 more full frame offs up next,one with another full chrome suspension. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16206040
> *You don't need a shop all it is ,is a bunch of bills.thats why all these shops are always closing around here. :biggrin: Just keep it backyard like your doing alot less headache.
> *


good advice right there,,that big ass shop i had was nice and all but EXPENSIVE,,thats why i moved my shit back to the garage at my house and still doing the same amount of work,with alot less overhead  
keep up the good work fukers,,and dont let all the customer work consume you,,make time for yourselves , :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 AM~16314887
> *good advice right there,,that big ass shop i had was nice and all but EXPENSIVE,,thats why i moved my shit back to the garage at my house and still doing the same amount of work,with alot less overhead
> keep up the good work fukers,,and dont let all the customer work consume you,,make time for yourselves , :thumbsup:
> *


We do both And my brother owns our building so it makes it alot easyer. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ne new pics of new stuff around the shop?wanting to know if u have ne pics of 63 impala with molded belly?if so post please ne help is very appreciated.thanks later g


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The frames done ,it's getting painted tonight will have pics tomarrow.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 21 2010, 12:10 AM~16354819
> *ne new pics of new stuff around the shop?wanting to know if u have ne pics of 63 impala with molded belly?if so post please ne help is very appreciated.thanks later g
> *


Sorry bro no 63 yet,we are about to start a frame for 1,we got a caddy we are doing an elco an ls monte,and a 66 olds limo,and this 76 delta 88.All 5 with full chrome undercarriages.


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks man.lookin forward to them builds


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 21 2010, 04:47 AM~16358824
> *thanks man.lookin forward to them builds
> *


the caddy and elco are almost done theres pics of them on here go back a couple of pages.


----------



## ice64berg

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Purple Haze

My Niggras! Lookin good guys! Keep up the good work


----------



## liljoefromkc

oh ok i seen that nice elco.wuts left on it that needs done?didnt see the lac though


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Some are with the flash thats why some of them look different in the pics.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The homie got down on the paint,i'm glad he's right next store. :biggrin: 


Now time to put the chrome undies on.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Streetriders Hydros went out too vegas and held our own agianst the best in the game.


----------



## TWEEDY

Frame came out sick. Can't wait to see all the chrome on that bitch!


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:32 AM~16371530
> *Streetriders Hydros went out too vegas and held our own agianst the best in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:06 AM~16373241
> *Frame came out sick. Can't wait to see all the chrome on that bitch!
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## liljoefromkc

is that ur personal towncar u guys are hoppin?it was gettin up there.wus wondering if u know where i can get aircraft pumps?any one u can recommend around town that deals with this type of pump or someone like a friend or something got a set?ne information is greatly appreciated also frame came out nice.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 24 2010, 05:51 AM~16390832
> *is that ur personal towncar u guys are hoppin?it was gettin up there.wus wondering if u know where i can get aircraft pumps?any one u can recommend around town that deals with this type of pump or someone like a friend or something got a set?ne information is greatly appreciated also frame came out nice.
> *


Yeah thats my brothers lincoln that has been hopping coast to coast for over 13 years and it's STILL ON TOP!!!! :biggrin: 90 + highest in the midwest and winning on the westcoast also.We can get these for ya holla.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 22 2010, 12:43 AM~16367662
> *oh ok i seen that nice elco.wuts left on it that needs done?didnt see the lac though
> *


caddy


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres the frame being taking back to our side to put the chrome on and the body being takin to paint.


----------



## stevie d

looking good homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2010, 05:02 AM~16424128
> *looking good homie
> *


We always looking good. :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k thanks man.









































Streetriders big pimpin


----------



## stevie d

im not sayin anything just hope rollin dont get up in here with the photoshops :biggrin: j/p homie


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16424293
> *We always looking good. :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streetriders big pimpin
> *


 :wow: Holy Pimp Juice :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 AM~16424320
> *im not sayin anything just hope rollin dont get up in here with the photoshops  :biggrin: j/p homie
> *


That is rollin in the white. :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16394482
> *caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it getting 90d or staying 80s anymore pics?


----------



## liljoefromkc

caddy looks good man.but on the aircraft hydraulic pump im lookin for something a little bit more NOS.i will post pics of wut im lookin for and hope and pray that u know or can find something like wut im looking for.thanks for all the info and help it is very much appreciated.later g


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 27 2010, 09:43 PM~16430513
> *Is it getting 90d or staying 80s anymore pics?
> *


It's a hopper so he isn't gonna 90 it out,just more shit that will fall off with the inches it's gonna do.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

DAMN since aug 09 we've put out 4 full frame wraps,3 full chrome suspensions and have 3 more full frame offs lined up.The only thing we don't have is alot of cheerleaders bumping our topic everyday. :tears: :tears: Oh wait we don't give a shit about that we buildin cars. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

I AM HERE TO BE YOUR CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!!!! STREET RIDERS DOING BIG THINGS ALWAYS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 02:03 PM~16452238
> *I AM HERE TO BE YOUR CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!!!! STREET RIDERS DOING BIG THINGS ALWAYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Here's anotha bump Fabian!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 28 2010, 08:44 AM~16438373
> *It's a hopper so he isn't gonna 90 it out,just more shit that will fall off with the inches it's gonna do.   :biggrin:
> *


Dam looks good always clean stuff comming outta KC


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 08:03 PM~16452238
> *I AM HERE TO BE YOUR CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!!!! STREET RIDERS DOING BIG THINGS ALWAYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to be like your old man. :biggrin: Thanks you know how it is nothing but haters around us but we still doing the damn thang bigger then anyone else out here.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up? still killin em with all that work lined up


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 29 2010, 10:51 PM~16453755
> *wut up? still killin em with all that work lined up
> *


Killin who :dunno: :dunno: We just do our thang we have been for years while other shops come and go.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 29 2010, 09:34 PM~16452992
> *Dam looks good always clean stuff comming outta KC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We are the ones WE are the ones THE Majestics baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only place to get that chrome and paint.


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2010, 12:27 PM~16394482
> *caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to get my girl back...thanks to dave, fabien and tino, great work fellas


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16424069
> *Heres the frame being taking back to our side to put the chrome on and the body being takin to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey cuz when u want the wheels down there?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 28 2010, 08:44 AM~16438373
> *It's a hopper so he isn't gonna 90 it out,just more shit that will fall off with the inches it's gonna do.   :biggrin:
> *


Fabian whut kinda inches is it suppose to be doin'? Da orange caddy dat is... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

he told me he was shooting for a hard 20 inches, no lock up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2010, 11:57 AM~16467745
> *he told me he was shooting for a hard 20 inches, no lock up :biggrin:
> *


Thatz gonna be tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jan 31 2010, 05:37 AM~16464790
> *hey cuz when u want the wheels down there?
> *


Welcome to LIL. :biggrin: Anytime this week would be cool.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 05:33 PM~16467572
> *Fabian whut kinda inches is it suppose to be doin'? Da orange caddy dat is...  :biggrin:
> *


If your not doing 90+ with Chrome and paint you really ain't doing shit.  Thats a clue for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2010, 06:23 PM~16470440
> *If your not doing 90+ with Chrome and paint you really ain't doing shit.  Thats a clue for ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thutz whutz up homie!!!  can't wait to see it in action!!!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2010, 05:23 PM~16470440
> *If your not doing 90+ with Chrome and paint you really ain't doing shit.  Thats a clue for ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

:wave:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:biggrin: TTT for our Midwesters!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## BigButta63

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt cant wait to see more of the lac.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16501698
> *ttt cant wait to see more of the lac.
> *


Getting some motor work done now then back to interior shop,then chrome shop,then back bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

sounds good cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> sounds good cant wait to see the finished product.


This ones on the way to us to cut and put full chrome undies on it for a homie down in Texas. :biggrin: 






















































[/quote]


----------



## project 79

sup homies looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Feb 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16507685
> *sup homies looking good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man see you all in a few weeks bro.


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:26 AM~16507947
> *Thanks man see you all in a few weeks bro.
> *


aight be safe on the way


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 2 2010, 06:26 PM~16491336
> *:biggrin: TTT for our Midwesters!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt for the big homie.thanks for postin pics of new stuff u got man.really inspirational.still no six tre?i can still get ideas on suspension stuff from that six fo.thanks again.wut pumps u guys runnin to hit that 90+?its all in the port size or wut?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 31 2010, 05:23 PM~16470440-->
> 
> 
> 
> If your not doing 90+ with Chrome and paint you really ain't doing shit.  Thats a clue for ya. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i must be a chipper then
> <!--QuoteBegin-liljoefromkc_@Feb 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16525588
> *ttt for the big homie.thanks for postin pics of new stuff u got man.really inspirational.still no six tre?i can still get ideas on suspension stuff from that six fo.thanks again.wut pumps u guys runnin to hit that 90+?its all in the port size or wut?
> *


BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16525795
> *i must be a chipper then
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> *


thanks for answering my question.heard a lot of great things about bmh


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 6 2010, 01:30 AM~16525795
> *i must be a chipper then   :biggrin:
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> *


You know you ain't no chipper perm,aka king of the show hopper. :biggrin: 
X100 best out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc+Feb 5 2010, 06:39 PM~16525878-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for answering my question.heard a lot of great things about bmh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2010, 11:14 PM~16528707
> *You know you ain't no chipper perm,aka king of the show hopper. :biggrin:
> X100 best out there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

what up fellas


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 7 2010, 07:23 AM~16537401
> *what up fellas
> *


Not much homie just puttin in work,everything good out there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats crackin foo's :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 07:15 AM~16556529
> *Whats crackin foo's :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

QUOTE(vouges17 @ Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM) 


no more air ride, vogues, triple gold14's, powder coated suspension! Now 13's green spokes, wrapped and molded frame, molded and chrome suspension, hard line set up with the best shit all done by STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS KANSAS CITY SUBURBAN SWINGIN AKA FABIAN 

GOT SAY THANKS TO SKIM, TYRONE, CHAD THANKS HOMIES



What what can you say 60 rag. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Streetriders style in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This 60 is gonna be bad.





















































































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Gonna have to change our name to rag house hydraulics. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2010, 07:01 PM~16563457
> *Gonna have to change our name to rag house hydraulics. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id roll it like that and be cheesin rollin down the street not givin a fu*k!
That 4 is gonna be badass.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Feb 10 2010, 12:06 AM~16563499
> *Id roll it like that and be cheesin rollin down the street not givin a fu*k!
> That 4 is gonna be badass.
> *


yes it is and the homie is also building an even nicer 61 rag. :0 This 64 will have all chrome undies and a real clean street set up.


----------



## BRAVO

whats thats yall got over there, is that a bulletproof strech 98 limo? look at the roof line on that biff


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 10 2010, 12:01 AM~16563457
> *Gonna have to change our name to rag house hydraulics. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wheels for this 64


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 08:56 AM~16581191
> *the wheels for this 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats he doin with the 13's that are on it? Let me know if he wants to sell them :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 11 2010, 03:56 PM~16581644
> *Whats he doin with the 13's that are on it? Let me know if he wants to sell them  :biggrin:
> *


Think he allready did. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 11:23 AM~16582362
> *Think he allready did. :biggrin:
> *


Damn


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up fabian?seen some sick shit on youtube in some roll n videos.i beleive vol.14 where can i get some of these videos?they post info but just wondering if ne one local gots em.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 11 2010, 07:33 PM~16583518
> *ttt.wut up fabian?seen some sick shit on youtube in some roll n videos.i beleive vol.14 where can i get some of these videos?they post info but just wondering if ne one local gots em.
> *


i got 13,14,and 15 right now.!4 has alot of KC and stl stuff on them.

And on 16 we went to vegas and hopped the biggest names in the game and oh well you know ,
WE PUT IT DOWN FOR OUR CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16583200
> *Damn
> *


sorry bro,yo the cover looked good on rollin 16:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

when can i pick one up?


----------



## hodaddy

i need that one too


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 9 2010, 06:01 PM~16563457-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to change our name to rag house hydraulics. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit, lookin good homies
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16590273
> *i got 13,14,and 15 right now.!4 has alot of KC and stl stuff on them.
> 
> And on 16 we went to vegas and hopped the biggest names in the game and oh well you know ,
> WE PUT IT DOWN FOR OUR CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes you did, but don't let the other boys see it...they can't take them "L" :0


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up


----------



## hodaddy

Any new pics of the delta?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 11 2010, 07:56 AM~16581191-->
> 
> 
> 
> the wheels for this 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16590273
> *i got 13,14,and 15 right now.!4 has alot of KC and stl stuff on them.
> 
> And on 16 we went to vegas and hopped the biggest names in the game and oh well you know ,
> WE PUT IT DOWN FOR OUR CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up ne updates on stuff around the shop.and also ne info on the roll n videos?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 18 2010, 01:04 AM~16643599
> *wut up ne updates on stuff around the shop.and also ne info on the roll n videos?
> *


any time bro just hit me up so i can tell you when we are there,it's a part time thing for us we got our main jobs still. :biggrin: I got 13,14,and 15 on the rollin's.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn, family and full time jobs.. Don't know how you guys find the time to put out the work you do :wow: but keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 08:56 AM~16581191
> *the wheels for this 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM ARE SICK... :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

coo so just call the shop number to get a hold of u?


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 09:56 AM~16581191
> *the wheels for this 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 19 2010, 11:12 PM~16664111
> *coo so just call the shop number to get a hold of u?
> *


Yes just leave a message or hit me up i pmed you my # :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16659397
> *Damn, family and full time jobs.. Don't know how you guys find the time to put out the work you do :wow: but keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


It ain't easy bro,but we just keep it slow and steady. :biggrin: Yo check out my sons new ride,while all the other rich white kids roll in the hondas my sons pimpin in a caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 20 2010, 05:13 PM~16672405
> *It ain't easy bro,but we just keep it slow and steady. :biggrin: Yo check out my sons new ride,while all the other rich white kids roll in the hondas my sons pimpin in a caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. I bet u already have a wealth of ideas for it :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16672378
> *Yes just leave a message or hit me up i pmed you my # :biggrin:
> *


bet i appreciate it.will give u call when snow clears up a bit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 21 2010, 01:30 AM~16672925
> *NICE.  I bet u already have a wealth of ideas for it :thumbsup:
> *


Not really just yet,it's his car to get to school and back,so some rims and some beat for now. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 AM~16675726
> *Not really just yet,it's his car to get to school and back,so some rims and some beat for now. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S HOW IT STARTS... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a homies car from southside kc cc,which we did the framework and most of the chrome work on.Just another badass K.C. ride that streetriders had a hand in.Great job steve you killing the game with this one.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 07:41 PM~16692162
> *Heres a homies car from southside kc cc,which we did the framework and most of the chrome work on.Just another badass K.C. ride that streetriders had a hand in.Great job steve you killing the game with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

DAMN.BEAUTIFUL COLOR CHOICE AND CAR.how long til complete.looks like its pretty much there?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 20 2010, 04:13 PM~16672405
> *It ain't easy bro,but we just keep it slow and steady. :biggrin: Yo check out my sons new ride,while all the other rich white kids roll in the hondas my sons pimpin in a caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's nice and clean. :thumbsup: good find.

Lucky kid. I got hooked on Caddies after getting my fist one in KC as a youngster. Picked this up recently. 



















Hope he has fun with it, my oldest wants a Honda


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 23 2010, 10:50 AM~16697588
> *Damn that's nice and clean. :thumbsup: good find.
> 
> Lucky kid. I got hooked on Caddies after getting my fist one in KC as a youngster. Picked this up recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he has fun with it, my oldest wants a Honda
> *


A honda :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Where did you go wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

that caddy is sick man.i got a honda as my daily aint like cali sunshine here man DAMN SNOW!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

From this









too this


----------



## Suburban Swingin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Suburban Swingin, Jack Bauer
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16708228
> *A honda :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Where did you go wrong. :biggrin:
> *


Don't know  He has a style all his own, Im just happy he didnt get into some of the same shit I did at his age. His whole life is sports. Seems my 2nd son (15yo) wants a project we can hook up.... all hope is not lost. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 26 2010, 03:24 AM~16727242
> *Don't know    He has a style all his own, Im just happy he didnt get into some of the same shit I did at his age. His whole life is sports. Seems my 2nd son (15yo) wants a project we can hook up.... all hope is not lost.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: J/k bro and i fill ya i was way more fucked up then my son is thank god. :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63

ttt uffin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

TTT.WUT UP FABIAN?SHOULD BE GIVIN U A CALL ON THEM ROLL N VIDEOS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 05:57 PM~16771659
> *TTT.WUT UP FABIAN?SHOULD BE GIVIN U A CALL ON THEM ROLL N VIDEOS THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The new ones on the way also.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Belly and firewall cleaned and ready for paint
















Started puttin the chrome on the delta,got new rotors and the clyinders and spring will be on tomarrow.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:31 PM~16778374
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: The new ones on the way also.
> *


coo sounds good.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Front is all done,put some old springs untill the body gets put back on.


















































All thats left is the rear end then on to the leafer and striper.


----------



## showandgo

lookin good


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2010, 01:10 AM~16822222
> *lookin good
> *


Thanks jimmy,man how you feeling brother hope your good bro.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Congrats Homies...... :dunno: Is their gonna be a Grand Opening celebration :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 8 2010, 01:50 AM~16822493
> *Congrats Homies...... :dunno: Is their gonna be a Grand Opening celebration :cheesy:
> *


Grand opening shit we've been doing this for years now bro,but we might have some BBq's :biggrin:


----------



## E

Looks good bro


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up g?ne more pics on progress around the shop


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 02:15 AM~16556529
> *Whats crackin foo's :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 08:13 PM~16844245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: Thank you Fabian, Tino, Dave, Guile and Steve!!! Seeing these pics just made my day....SOUTHSIDE!!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

came out real nice.much props homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

REST OF THE MIDWEST IN BED ALLREADY ???????


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 12 2010, 01:03 AM~16866746
> *REST OF THE MIDWEST IN BED ALLREADY ???????
> *


Nope. We stay up 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 8 2010, 02:08 PM~16829267
> *Grand opening shit we've been doing this for years now bro,but we might have some BBq's :biggrin:
> *


:0 Im With That :cheesy: You know Big Brock like to eat :roflmao: Lemme Know :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up fabian?


----------



## showandgo

i was in bed, yes, but my wife like the pic u sent me lololol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 07:35 PM~16871264
> *i was in bed, yes, but my wife like the pic u sent me lololol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats how the M does it. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16882517
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thats how the M does it. :biggrin:
> *


may be out for the year but im trying


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16886966
> *may be out for the year but im trying
> *


Give me that 59 i'll finish it for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 08:37 PM~16882517
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thats how the M does it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T

T

T


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up fabian still got it if your club wants it ,,know you guys will be traveling for sure  asking $5000


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 14 2010, 02:13 PM~16887812
> *Give me that 59 i'll finish it for ya. :biggrin:
> *


what 59 lololol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2010, 03:47 PM~16894689
> *whats up fabian still got it if your club wants it ,,know you guys will be traveling for sure   asking $5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would luv it man we need it,put us on the payment plan.We good for it. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up fabian


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 03:08 AM~16900785
> *ttt.wut up fabian
> *


Whats up homie,heres the lastest we are working on.










out with the old









In with the new


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The new KIT ,2 pump ,chrome & black with all chrome 1/2 inch fittings.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.

Started on the rack today 4 days left hope we can do it. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 PM~16902277
> *Whats up homie,heres the lastest we are working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE BRO KEEP DOING YOUR THING :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## liljoefromkc

woooooo.thanks for responding man.such an inspiration.keep it up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 15 2010, 10:08 PM~16903094
> *uffin:
> *


See you putting in work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

No angle here all box metal!
































I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.








































The little surprice we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 20 2010, 09:59 AM~16944701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No angle here all box metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little surprice we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.
> *


That rag is gonna be hard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16394482
> *caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore pics? :wow:


----------



## liljoefromkc

u guys didnt wrap the frame on the 64?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16947026
> *u guys didnt wrap the frame on the 64?
> *


nah the owner is allready building a full frame off show 61 rag,look under project rides"hell bent 61".So he just wanted a clean streetride to roll with untill the 61 is done. :biggrin: Plus we did this in 1 week,full chrome undies and a custom install.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 20 2010, 06:58 PM~16945662
> *Anymore pics?  :wow:
> *


It's getting the interior done right now.post up some pics dereck. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 21 2010, 09:33 AM~16952011
> *nah the owner is allready building a full frame off show 61 rag,look under project rides"hell bent 61".So he just wanted a clean streetride to roll with untill the 61 is done. :biggrin: Plus we did this in 1 week,full chrome undies and a custom install.
> *


crazy a week? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16954734
> *crazy a week? :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats crazy about it? doing a basic set up don't take long the hard part was doing all the chrome suspension.We was up everynight untill 1or 2 then up for our jobs at 5am.we made it but the snow delayed us taken it back to texas.the homie that was gonna transport it for us wrecked here in kc fri night on 435.


----------



## hodaddy

They doing the damm thing in kansas city woooooweeeee   :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Mar 23 2010, 04:33 AM~16968867
> *They doing the damm thing in kansas city woooooweeeee     :biggrin:
> *


And you know this. :biggrin: the frame will be leafed this week.  K.C. is the town.


----------



## 816rider

KC is tha town...lookin good guys!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 23 2010, 05:55 AM~16969970
> *KC is tha town...lookin good guys!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## matdogg

Nice work keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 20 2010, 08:07 AM~16944755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I forget about all the great weather I am missing until I see a pic like this. Shit, even right now at 7:55 pm it is 59 outside.  :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

fucker!!!!


----------



## DEWEY

skims ride is looking good guys keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 26 2010, 12:59 AM~17001552
> *Nice work keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 20 2010, 12:58 PM~16945662
> *Anymore pics?  :wow:
> *


seen it in person, and it's a bad boy rite there.... Gust are pimp too


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2010, 01:42 AM~17011774
> *seen it in person, and it's a bad boy rite there.... Gust are pimp too
> *


Yo ron thanks on that last order it came out looking badass,Black magic best out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Our basic is everyone elses show. :0 :0 
Another car with chrome undies and a super clean set-up out of streetriders.Only shop in K.C. that can do it like this.


----------



## hodaddy

Keep doing ur thang STREETRIDERS putting KC on the map over and over again...gotta love it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Mar 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17013918
> *Keep doing ur thang STREETRIDERS putting KC on the map over and over again...gotta love it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i love it :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17011951
> *Our basic is everyone elses show. :0  :0
> Another car with chrome undies and a super clean set-up out of streetriders.Only shop in K.C. that can do it like this.
> *


Thankx homie that 4 looks good...keep up the tite work...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17011797
> *Yo ron thanks on that last order it came out looking badass,Black magic best out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i know that car, owner is a dick.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 11:24 PM~17020930
> *hey i know that car, owner is a dick.
> *


and a racist :biggrin: I'm not white trash :0 just from the trailor parks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2010, 11:26 PM~17020952
> *and a racist :biggrin:  I'm not white trash :0  just from the trailor parks
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17011951
> *Our basic is everyone elses show. :0  :0
> Another car with chrome undies and a super clean set-up out of streetriders.Only shop in K.C. that can do it like this.
> *















if everything goes as planned I'll have Ricky shoot his 4 up there. His 62 still aint cut either :0 :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

now thats how u help a homie out.so this 64 u guys did was a club members?wut else u guys got lined up next?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 28 2010, 05:59 PM~17025917
> *now thats how u help a homie out.so this 64 u guys did was a club members?wut else u guys got lined up next?
> *


yep thats my white 4 and our prospect members black 4 rag. he did 3 of our 4 members so far here in Texas. Thats how confident we are with him because theres plenty of shops in Tx but we choose street riders KC.


----------



## Skim




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 01:32 AM~17030280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM looks good


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 11:24 PM~17020930
> *hey i know that car, owner is a dick.
> *


X2 :0 

Lookin good Skim!! Your just a rag whore!! :biggrin: 

Good job Streetriders! Always clean and never dissapointed


----------



## hodaddy

This is one clean rag!!!! U ever get bored with it u let me know. Saw it up close at the rite shop here in KC..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 06:29 AM~17030259
> *yep thats my white 4 and our prospect members black 4 rag. he did 3 of our 4 members so far here in Texas. Thats how confident we are with him because theres plenty of shops in Tx but we choose street riders KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even with the other shops in K.C. you still came here. :roflmao: :roflmao: the rag came out badass skim much props,and the hydros look all right i guess.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Mar 29 2010, 02:21 PM~17031526
> *This is one clean rag!!!!  U ever get bored with it u let me know. Saw it up close at the rite shop here in KC..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your is gonna be the next badass one out the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 29 2010, 02:09 PM~17031460
> *X2  :0
> 
> Lookin good Skim!! Your just a rag whore!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Good job Streetriders! Always clean and never dissapointed
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is why we do what we do


















For the luv of lowriding.


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 30 2010, 03:59 AM~17041567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 01:31 AM~17021348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if everything goes as planned I'll have Ricky shoot his 4 up there. His 62 still aint cut either :0  :biggrin:
> *


bring them both!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

It's a done deal,me and sleep got it done the next Rag out of street riders hydros will be this sweet ass 60 rag.When it's done it's gonna have nebraska and the rest of the midwest on lock. :biggrin: Can't wait sleep.





























































































































[/quote]


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 31 2010, 08:17 PM~17059838
> *bring them both!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

:0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2010, 03:06 AM~17081171
> *:0
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Hell ya do it ricky.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 5 2010, 05:37 PM~17103873
> *:biggrin:
> *


Waz up bro?......lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 01:12 AM~17104919
> *Waz up bro?......lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, hows the new shop going?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 5 2010, 07:25 PM~17105067
> *Thanks, hows the new shop going?
> *


Goin pretty good , not normal but not bad with the economy the why it is.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 01:29 AM~17105116
> *Goin pretty good , not normal but not bad with the economy the why it is.
> *


This is what you call not normal? :biggrin: 









I hear that i can't beleave we are still doing it and we're only here part time. :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Mar 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17002761-->
> 
> 
> 
> I forget about all the great weather I am missing until I see a pic like this. Shit, even right now at 7:55 pm it is 59 outside.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 01:08 PM~17009601
> *fucker!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17011802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:29 PM~17030259
> *yep thats my white 4 and our prospect members black 4 rag. he did 3 of our 4 members so far here in Texas. Thats how confident we are with him because theres plenty of shops in Tx but we choose street riders KC.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of, isnt this another StreetRiders victim in the pic with your ride? :0 :wave: Dirty
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17030280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 5 2010, 08:04 PM~17105566
> *:biggrin:
> Looking good :thumbsup:
> Speaking of, isnt this another StreetRiders victim in the pic with your ride?  :0 :wave: Dirty
> *


 :yessad: 

nice little lock up


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 07:57 AM~17109547
> *:yessad:
> 
> nice little lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like then skirts on there. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2010, 04:25 PM~17114137
> *Like then skirts on there. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

> It's a done deal,me and sleep got it done the next Rag out of street riders hydros will be this sweet ass 60 rag.When it's done it's gonna have nebraska and the rest of the midwest on lock. :biggrin: Can't wait sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a done deal,me and sleep got it done the next Rag out of street riders hydros will be this sweet ass 60 rag.When it's done it's gonna have nebraska and the rest of the midwest on lock. :biggrin: Can't wait sleep.
> 
> 
> 4 sure and the wife's malibu :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> It's a done deal,me and sleep got it done the next Rag out of street riders hydros will be this sweet ass 60 rag.When it's done it's gonna have nebraska and the rest of the midwest on lock. :biggrin: Can't wait sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a done deal,me and sleep got it done the next Rag out of street riders hydros will be this sweet ass 60 rag.When it's done it's gonna have nebraska and the rest of the midwest on lock. :biggrin: Can't wait sleep.
> 4 sure and the wife's malibu :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it brother,and hopefully you won't get any nasty pm's because we are doing her ride also. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HaHa suckas need to mind there own business. :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another Impala we did a full frame off on,Whats that now 6 just this winter. :0 :0 :0 Soon as paints done we'll be doing our thang on her. :biggrin: We might have to change our name to the impala shop.  

]


----------



## ICED BOXX

*FRESH*


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up fabian.ne more pics of that 63?that 60 came out nice.much props ttt.sorry been busy still goin to hit u up on them roll n videos.sometime.


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wondering if u know how to shorten a rear axle on a 1950 chevy fleetline deluxe.tryin to tuck 13x7 with skirts.any info is appreciated.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Apr 13 2010, 07:00 PM~17182463
> *ttt.wondering if u know how to shorten a rear axle on a 1950 chevy fleetline deluxe.tryin to tuck 13x7 with skirts.any info is appreciated.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Apr 11 2010, 12:56 AM~17154403
> *wut up fabian.ne more pics of that 63?that 60 came out nice.much props ttt.sorry been busy still goin to hit u up on them roll n videos.sometime.
> *


No problem anytime,nah no pics we was in tampa for a week puttin it down for K.C. at the tampa show.We ran the show most members and most awards,we don't just hang out in k.c. we take our rides everywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

almost done.


----------



## hodaddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice!!!!


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 17 2010, 12:37 AM~17215672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ready for the duece? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Apr 17 2010, 12:01 AM~17215418
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very nice!!!!
> *


Time to put it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:57 AM~17109547
> *:yessad:
> 
> nice little lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not little It's called a tease everyone wants to see whats under there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Can't wait to do the trunk.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

From the small video shoot,here in K.C.Streetriders doing thangs this summer.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17214323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done.
> *


Another quality build by my KC boys! Lookin good Fabian! 

Might be having a BBQ and grand opening for the new shop here shortly. I'll get with you when I get a date if you guys wanna come down


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 22 2010, 03:00 PM~17269160
> *Another quality build by my KC boys! Lookin good Fabian!
> 
> Might be having a BBQ and grand opening for the new shop here shortly. I'll get with you when I get a date if you guys wanna come down
> *


For sure bro,i'd like to come down and hang out for a day.let us know when.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 22 2010, 10:28 AM~17269899
> *For sure bro,i'd like to come down and hang out for a day.let us know when.
> *


Cool. I'll let you know bro


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 18 2010, 02:47 PM~17228705
> *That's not little It's called a tease everyone wants to see whats under there :0  :biggrin:
> *



full chrome under carriage 6" and 8"s


----------



## VItreryda

dash holes are gone

















rotissorie is in

















my girl painted this today


----------



## Suburban Swingin

my sons first car,just got some wheels for it.It will get beat this week then switched real soon.man i thought just loving low lows was as good as it gets.But to see my son getting into it ,and keeping it going down to another generation.I can't explain the happiness that brings me.This is a lifestyle not a hobby. :biggrin:


----------



## hodaddy

U a lucky man homie... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Streetriders built the king of the Midwest like it or not,putting folks into retirement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 26 2010, 06:53 PM~17310554
> *Streetriders built the king of the Midwest like it or not,putting folks into retirement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

terry bumpers are done the clip is next,it's going back on the frame this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The next show car coming out of streetriders.getting ready for paint.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2010, 08:46 AM~17339901
> *The next show car coming out of streetriders.getting ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good guys u really got that shop busy! keep it up.


----------



## gold cutt 84

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gold cutt 84, ~ElcoRider~

sup big homie!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Life in our world !!!!!!!!
big " M " baby !!!!</span>*


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17345540
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Life in our world !!!!!!!!
> big " M " baby  !!!!</span>
> *


no shit huh  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 29 2010, 06:52 PM~17345540
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Life in our world !!!!!!!!
> big " M " baby  !!!!</span>
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 30 2010, 01:12 AM~17345094
> *looking good guys u really got that shop busy! keep it up.
> *


Too fucking busy. :biggrin: but we always get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17310554-->
> 
> 
> 
> Streetriders built the king of the Midwest like it or not,putting folks into retirement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 lick on that bumper !!!!!! :wow: Thats how we do's it...sup fam????
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17347801
> *Too fucking busy. :biggrin: but we always get it done. :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear, wanted to say thanks for posting up "SKIM's" black set-up...it got us another who has converted  

















Once you go BLACK????? you know the rest :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 10:28 PM~17348173
> *5 lick on that bumper !!!!!!  :wow:  Thats how we do's it...sup fam????
> Thats good to hear, wanted to say thanks for posting up "SKIM's" black set-up...it got us another who has converted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go BLACK????? you know the rest :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2010, 05:28 AM~17348173
> *5 lick on that bumper !!!!!!  :wow:  Thats how we do's it...sup fam????
> Thats good to hear, wanted to say thanks for posting up "SKIM's" black set-up...it got us another who has converted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go BLACK????? you know the rest :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie it sells itself. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 30 2010, 11:13 PM~17354033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 getting close


----------



## VItreryda

98% done with the clean up


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Going back on the frame.Sorry bad pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin

A bunch of chrome and polished goodies for aron at one of a kind paint here in K.C.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Time for a quick makeover for the LRM show here in K.C. on july 25th.


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2010, 04:14 PM~17401509
> *A bunch of chrome and polished goodies for aron at one of a kind paint here in K.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 5 2010, 09:54 PM~17404125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17412872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showandgo

whats up fools


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 7 2010, 01:08 AM~17412872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that frame looks badass. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## liljoefromkc

63 is comin out nice.wut all other projects u guys got goin for the lowrider show?keep the pics comin.such inspiration to see all this stuff getn done


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17428202
> *whats up fools
> *


Wad up Jimmy...


Lookin good homies :biggrin: I see you guys puttin in some O.T too


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

The ONLY Shop in KC doing it the right way!!!


----------



## VItreryda

BIG "M" baby


----------



## Suburban Swingin

K.C.'s got them impalas coming.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 12:25 AM~17461845
> *K.C.'s got them impalas coming.
> *


shit how many tre's though :biggrin:  3 63's? :yes:


----------



## rivman

great color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

sick! love this topic


----------



## VItreryda

what back on the frame 7 weeks total


----------



## Suburban Swingin

That smooth frame is sexy just wait to get all that chrome on there. :0 :0 :biggrin:What what another full frame off with chrome done at streetriders hydros,by the legendary Camacho brothers & dave. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 12 2010, 09:19 AM~17462917
> *shit how many tre's though  :biggrin:   3 63's? :yes:
> *


We got triplet 63's and twin 62's. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@May 12 2010, 01:28 AM~17458813
> *63 is comin out nice.wut all other projects u guys got goin for the lowrider show?keep the pics comin.such inspiration to see all this stuff getn done
> *


Man we got alot of shit working,the only shop in K.C thats puttin out full frame offs with chrome and paint.  

Game over. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I got roll'n vol's 14-17 at the shop.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17471076
> *We got triplet 63's and twin 62's. :biggrin:
> *


daammmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 13 2010, 04:24 AM~17472663
> *daammmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


Guess that means we need 4 64's. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 11:34 PM~17472779
> *Guess that means we need 4 64's. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 12 2010, 01:13 PM~17463497
> *sick!  love this topic
> *


Thanks bro alot of folks hate this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Ya'll doin too much homie! Like always great work!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 13 2010, 02:53 PM~17475954
> *Ya'll doin too much homie! Like always great work!
> *


 :biggrin: Just like you guys.so when you all doing another picnic?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 09:44 AM~17476468
> *:biggrin: Just like you guys.so when you all doing another picnic?
> *


Thanks homie.. Hopefully soon. I'll have to get with J and see what he's thinking.. Such a good turn out for the grand opening I wouldnt be surprised if he doesnt throw one soon. You'll be informed homie


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 13 2010, 03:51 PM~17476542
> *Thanks homie.. Hopefully soon. I'll have to get with J and see what he's thinking.. Such a good turn out for the grand opening I wouldnt be surprised if he doesnt throw one soon. You'll be informed homie
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just picked up the frame for this 60 rag.another full frame with full chrome gonna be hitting the streets right out of streetriders hydros.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

After years of serving i'm gonna redo the rack and hydros.


----------



## flaco78

BAD ASS WORK. WAY TO PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Lolo22

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 07:30 PM~17470996
> *That smooth frame is sexy just wait to get all that chrome on there. :0  :0  :biggrin:What what another full frame off with chrome done at streetriders hydros,by the legendary Camacho brothers & dave. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So is it official their is 2 legendary shops in KC now?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@May 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17506444
> *So is it official their is 2 legendary shops in KC now?
> *


Don't know about that but i know we are doing frame offs left and right we need more employees


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Started on my new one today.

























:biggrin: Time for a do over.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The caddys interior.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

fabian pm me your number homie!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 18 2010, 04:51 AM~17522764
> *fabian pm me your number homie!
> *


pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 17 2010, 10:26 PM~17523310
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

REPLIED!


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

ok we are getting close to the finish line now.Dave and tino finished up the rack tonight,then off to paint tomarrow.Then monday start putting everything back in,by the end of the week motor and tranny and the front clip should be back on,and the car will be ready for him to take it to the sterio guy to trim out the trunk.









































































everything in the trunk will be painted or chrome or trimed out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Started on the 60 rag frame today also.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2010, 12:22 AM~17547638
> *ok we are getting close to the finish line now.Dave and tino finished up the rack tonight,then off to paint tomarrow.Then monday start putting everything back in,by the end of the week motor and tranny and the front clip should be back on,and the car will be ready for him to take it to the sterio guy to trim out the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything in the trunk will be painted or chrome or trimed out.
> *



Same sub I have in my Denali Fabian.. DEF the best!  

You gotta JL 1000x1 powering it? 

That bitch has to be LOUD in that car..

Can't wait to see the trunk done..

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

note to self: cover the fuckin cadillac when plasma cutting and welding on a frame right next to it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 20 2010, 01:13 PM~17549373
> *Same sub I have in my Denali Fabian..  DEF the best!
> 
> You gotta JL 1000x1 powering it?
> 
> That bitch has to be LOUD in that car..
> 
> Can't wait to see the trunk done..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


He's running the same amp. :biggrin: And it will be done next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 20 2010, 02:54 PM~17549846
> *note to self: cover the fuckin cadillac when plasma cutting and welding on a frame right next to it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: We are ghetto homie,plus it's just a hopper. :biggrin: Nah tinos real carefull bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man thanks for all the props,stuff is really going good right now we have poeple on a waiting list.As of right now we have 6 frame offs (with chrome and paint)going and we got 2 big installs coming up from North Texas.Plus just everyday people that next stuff fixed.We get hated on alot ,but our work and reputation speaks for itself.just want to say thanks for all the homies that come to us and that show us luv.


----------



## hodaddy

Much love to the homies at STREETRIDERS!!!!  cant wait to get into the Delta...also CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES to TINO and his new bride!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2010, 08:04 AM~17549926
> *:roflmao: We are ghetto homie,plus it's just a hopper. :biggrin: Nah tinos real carefull bro.
> *


we do the same shit thats why it was so funny to me its like put the hopper in the corner when its time to come out, detail it, win, and come home. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 20 2010, 10:44 PM~17554202
> *we do the same shit thats why it was so funny to me its like put the hopper in the corner when its time to come out, detail it, win, and come home. :biggrin:
> *


thats all we care about. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@May 20 2010, 05:19 PM~17551174
> *Much love to the homies at STREETRIDERS!!!!   cant wait to get into the Delta...also CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES to TINO and his new bride!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks T and much luv to you bro for being real about this game, you know whats up in these KC streets just a bunch of fake ass haters around here. :0 :biggrin: mad because they can't do it like the big boys.  From the bottom to the top.
Your rack is done so this week time to put it together. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

another two built by streetriders that are out taking wins in cali now.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Deltas trunk getting put back together.


----------



## hodaddy

Looking good homies!!! will have the part tomorrow... :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@May 25 2010, 04:11 AM~17593616
> *Looking good homies!!! will have the part tomorrow... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Cool.


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2010, 09:04 PM~17581488
> *thats all we care about. :biggrin:
> *


damn right


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

Y'ALL LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE. NICE TO BE AS BUSY AS YOU ARE, I BET!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 24 2010, 07:58 PM~17593407
> *Deltas trunk getting put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Suburban Swingin

almost there,have to make new motor mounts and tranny mount,since it's a different motor and tranny.And finish wiring the trunk.


----------



## TWEEDY

Looking good guys


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 24 2009, 10:17 PM~15771948
> *Thats why they hate homie,because they can't do it like us they backyard we worldwide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :0 And anytime bro we ain't going nowhere.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2010, 11:21 PM~17548146
> *Started on the 60 rag frame today also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick as always.


----------



## low4ever

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 24 2010, 09:58 PM~17593407
> *Deltas trunk getting put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good homie, Hope everything is good

BMH and the







be doin big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oooooooooooooh nice!


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17593407
> *Deltas trunk getting put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Your 2 chrome whammies on there way


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 31 2010, 09:00 PM~17657566
> *Your 2 chrome whammies on there way
> *


thank you bro. everything is everything,...........busiest we've every been.... cant wait for some time off to get some cruisin in! lol how you been?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 31 2010, 08:04 PM~17657610
> *thank you bro.  everything is everything,...........busiest we've every been.... cant wait for some time off to get some cruisin in!    lol how you been?
> *


Here on a holiday?????? whats that tell ya :biggrin: Might see yall in tulsa


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2010, 03:47 AM~17637207
> *Lookin good homie, Hope everything is good
> 
> BMH and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be doin big thangs :biggrin:
> *


Yes we are brother,thanks for everything lately.Man we getting pretty busy around here i think peoples eyes are starting to open. :0 :biggrin:  see you in tulsa homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Congrats to skim on his best 60's in the park down in texas this past sunday,man out of all them cars down there thats saying something.Oh yeah it was juiced right here in K.C. at streetriders hydraulics.With BMH in the trunk


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The next rag 64 coming to streetriders hydros from Dallas. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Best club in the park agian. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Taking our victory lap with the trophy.In another car done at streetriders hydros.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2010, 10:31 PM~17659730
> *Congrats to skim on his best 60's in the park down in texas this past sunday,man out of all them cars down there thats saying something.Oh yeah it was juiced right here in K.C. at streetriders hydraulics.With BMH in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hodaddy

Looks like u guys had a good time :thumbsup: i should have rolled with u. Let me know when u wanna go on the boat. Thats what i was doing this weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:36 AM~17662958
> *Looks like u guys had a good time :thumbsup: i should have rolled with u. Let me know when u wanna go on the boat. Thats what i was doing this weekend..... :biggrin:
> *


rich :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 1 2010, 03:36 PM~17662958
> *Looks like u guys had a good time :thumbsup: i should have rolled with u. Let me know when u wanna go on the boat. Thats what i was doing this weekend..... :biggrin:
> *


Wish we was on a boat it was hot as fuck down there. :biggrin:


----------



## hodaddy

i heard a rumor u guys were hitting switches on the delta, pics please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 2 2010, 02:41 PM~17673239
> *i heard a rumor u guys were hitting switches on the delta, pics please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Just breaking them in come by tonight so you can see. :biggrin:


----------



## hodaddy

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :h5: oh yeah tell DAVE to smile :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 3 2010, 01:56 AM~17679010
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :h5:      oh yeah tell DAVE to smile :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think that 3 had him in a trance. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

After more then 10 years i'm redoing the set up.

















Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## Purple Haze

Be at your front door steps in about 3hrs


----------



## Suburban Swingin

couple more impalas we are working on.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Got the bumpers and the hood back on.
















And the driveshaft is being slipped.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The homies from LIL mo's hydros kansas stopped in today.Jermaine was hungrey. :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17699002
> *The homies from LIL mo's hydros kansas stopped in today.Jermaine was hungrey. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ate his ribs and the other half of my sandwhich!! LOL


----------



## hodaddy

Where are all these verts coming from? :biggrin: U know u do good work when people with convertibles bring u their rides thats all im saying :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 5 2010, 04:31 PM~17702456
> *Where are all these verts coming from? :biggrin:  U know u do good work when people with convertibles bring u their rides thats all im saying :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 4 2010, 07:10 PM~17699002
> *The homies from LIL mo's hydros kansas stopped in today.Jermaine was hungrey. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT THERE.......AND CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Gonna be done and gone this week.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 5 2010, 08:18 PM~17705449
> *Gonna be done and gone this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SOUTHSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 5 2010, 10:31 AM~17702456
> *Where are all these verts coming from? :biggrin:  U know u do good work when people with convertibles bring u their rides thats all im saying :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hodaddy

Hey FABIAN did u guys already switch out those front springs?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 7 2010, 12:49 PM~17714732
> *Hey FABIAN did u guys already switch out those front springs?
> *


yes sir they are in. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17709506
> *:biggrin: SOUTHSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You won't here us on Hot 103 jams,but you will see the best work in K.C. coming out our shop unlike the other shops in town.  









And they are just gonna keep coming we are booked up though the winter allready with full frameoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NICE WORK!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 06:27 PM~17717185
> *NICE WORK!
> *


 :biggrin: You need any work done.


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17717409
> *:biggrin: You need any work done.
> *


i do i need that chrome gas tank,core support, air-conditioning box and inner fender wells :biggrin: oh yeah they got to be installed....lmk


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 8 2010, 06:11 PM~17727699
> *i do i need that chrome gas tank,core support, air-conditioning box and inner fender wells :biggrin: oh yeah they got to be installed....lmk
> *


Calling him today. :biggrin:


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2010, 02:31 PM~17729519
> *Calling him today. :biggrin:
> *


u think we could have the chevy done by Tulsa?


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 5 2010, 08:18 PM~17705449
> *Gonna be done and gone this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTA KEEP IT REAL,, DATTS CLEAN BRUGH....... :thumbsup: ""WHAT UP TINO""

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17738308
> *GOTA KEEP IT REAL,, DATTS CLEAN BRUGH....... :thumbsup: ""WHAT UP TINO""
> 
> :wave:
> *


Thanks sir we try,were you been hiding at.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up fukers :biggrin: 
just stopping in to give props on some nice work


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2010, 10:54 PM~17740611
> *whats up fukers :biggrin:
> just stopping in to give props on some nice work
> *


 :0 :0 Really? :biggrin: j/k thanks man.


----------



## VItreryda

weres my stuff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Delta's gone we started on it back on aug 31st 2009 so 10 months for a full frameoff,chrome undies,molded and painted frame,painted under belly and custom set-up.Not bad for a part time shop,also it was in the paint shop for like 2 months.And over the winter we don't go down when it's really bad. :biggrin: Now it's off to the motor shop,and interior,and beat shops.Then the whole cars getting repainted. i'll still be posting progress pics of it. :biggrin:
I would like to thank terry for letting us do his ride and thank our neighbor gallo for doing all the paint work,and steve his club mate for the help also.

QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Aug 31 2009, 06:24 PM) 
Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.
pieces for the bottom a-arms
top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Ok on to the next one.









Doing the hydro install,and maybe some chrome undies.Bringing it back after tulsa.


----------



## hodaddy

:biggrin: :biggrin: ON TO THE NEXT ONE ON TO THE NEXT ONE ON TOTHE NEXT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 05:03 PM~17775621
> *Delta's gone we started on it back on aug 31st 2009 so 10 months for a full frameoff,chrome undies,molded and painted frame,painted under belly and custom set-up.Not bad for a part time shop,also it was in the paint shop for like 2 months.And over the winter we don't go down when it's really bad. :biggrin: Now it's off to the motor shop,and interior,and beat shops.Then the whole cars getting repainted. i'll still be posting progress pics of it. :biggrin:
> I would like to thank terry for letting us do his ride and thank our neighbor gallo for doing all the paint work,and steve his club mate for the help also.
> 
> QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Aug 31 2009, 06:24 PM)
> Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.
> pieces for the bottom a-arms
> top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good homie's, quality work from real lowriders


----------



## droppen98

are the south side logos on the rear end stamped in the metal


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2010, 07:05 AM~17780580
> *Ok on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the hydro install,and maybe some chrome undies.Bringing it back after tulsa.
> *


HEY BIG FAB...HIT ME WHEN YOU CAN I GOT THAT PRICE FOR THE SET UP ON THIS ONE FOR YOU


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 15 2010, 06:14 PM~17793287
> *are the south side logos on the rear end stamped in the metal
> *


engraved,..........


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 15 2010, 01:23 PM~17794455
> *engraved,..........
> *


Could you engrave some upper a arms?


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 15 2010, 02:23 PM~17794455
> *engraved,..........
> *


looks really good


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Jun 15 2010, 05:00 AM~17789346
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ON TO THE NEXT ONE ON TO THE NEXT ONE ON TOTHE NEXT ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No shit 15 years of this shit. :biggrin:Without any comercials,our work does the talking we don't have to pay for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 16 2010, 01:49 AM~17797388
> *looks really good
> *


Thanks man we have done a bunch of stuff like this over the years.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 05:05 AM~17789439
> *Lookin good homie's, quality work from real lowriders
> *


thats the main thing right there?And thanks :biggrin: See ya sunday i hope.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Ok we are grinding on woadies full frame wrapped frame,for the monte ls.Should be done by next week and ready to go to paint.We finnally got the frame for the 64 that we are puttin back to stock.And we just bought in the next full frameoff into the shop.This is gonna be a very weird one,it's an old oldsmobile limo. :0 It's gonna be the longest frame we've ever wrapped. :biggrin: But it should look really nice when it's done.It belonged to a guy that owns a tatto shop and he wants something very different(and he found it). :biggrin: I'll have pics soon.It don't stop,busy busy busy.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17813719
> *Ok we are grinding on woadies full frame wrapped frame,for the monte ls.Should be done by next week and ready to go to paint.We finnally got the frame for the 64 that we are puttin back to stock.And we just bought in the next full frameoff into the shop.This is gonna be a very weird one,it's an old oldsmobile limo. :0 It's gonna be the longest frame we've ever wrapped. :biggrin: But it should look really nice when it's done.It belonged to a guy that owns a tatto shop and he wants something very different(and he found it). :biggrin: I'll have pics soon.It don't stop,busy busy busy.
> *


Soundin Busy Fabian... When is it gonna become a FULLTIME deal for ya?!

I RESPECT what you're doin to show the REST of the country what the MIDWEST is capable of...  

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 08:07 AM~17813719
> *Ok we are grinding on woadies full frame wrapped frame,for the monte ls.Should be done by next week and ready to go to paint.We finnally got the frame for the 64 that we are puttin back to stock.And we just bought in the next full frameoff into the shop.This is gonna be a very weird one,it's an old oldsmobile limo. :0 It's gonna be the longest frame we've ever wrapped. :biggrin: But it should look really nice when it's done.It belonged to a guy that owns a tatto shop and he wants something very different(and he found it). :biggrin: I'll have pics soon.It don't stop,busy busy busy.
> *


tell dave to finish that monte hes had for 20 years.... :loco:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 17 2010, 08:00 PM~17816368
> *tell dave to finish that monte hes had for 20 years.... :loco:
> *


He don't have no monte he's streetriders now he got a 62 impala.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 17 2010, 04:00 PM~17814163
> *Soundin Busy Fabian...  When is it gonna become a FULLTIME deal for ya?!
> 
> I RESPECT what you're doin to show the REST of the country what the MIDWEST is capable of...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Man we do it to show everyone what we can do and theres alot more coming. :biggrin: From a shop in the midwest.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 08:46 PM~17819962
> *He don't have no monte he's streetriders now he got a 62 impala.
> *


shit last time i saw him he had a 79 monte, guts done up old school, i always wondered what happened to it....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 18 2010, 04:00 AM~17820113
> *shit last time i saw him he had a 79 monte, guts done up old school, i always wondered what happened to it....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17820171
> *:dunno:
> *


been like 12-15 years ago... long time man....


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17819970
> *Man we do it to show everyone what we can do and theres alot more coming. :biggrin: From a shop in the midwest.
> *


once again sounds just like us  keep doing your thing u know u r doing it and thats all that matters, we know certain people wont recognize but who gives a fuck, u know what u r capable of


----------



## Suburban Swingin

My new set-up,and it worked great on the bumper over and over and over.Greg loved it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Some chrome we did for one of a kind paint here in K.C.
Thanks aron hope you liked everything.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The next show install we are gonna do is in this Rag 64 from longview texas.We picked it up in tulsa and brought it back to K.C. for our North texas Majestics brothers.


----------



## AndrewH

Linc looked good, too bad it wasnt running!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The next frameoff full chrome and paint out of our shop?yes an olds limo.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 23 2010, 03:13 AM~17860736
> *Linc looked good, too bad it wasnt running!
> *


 :uh: :uh: yeah i hadn't touched it since last year in tulsa,and i redid the whole rack and set-up in 2 days before the picnic.so the night before i was having problems with the carb,so it was either not take it or take it and put it on the bumper.I think everyone knows which option i'll take everytime.  Thanks for pointing it out though.it's at a shop as we speak, you'll soon see.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The monte ls frame getting smoothed,then to paint.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 22 2010, 09:13 PM~17860736
> *Linc looked good, too bad it wasnt running!
> *


Shit it dont matter. It was smashin bumper!!! Over and Over and Over! LOL


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17860755
> *The next frameoff full chrome and paint out of our shop?yes an olds limo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass,make sure to keep them pics postin


You fellas doin big things there in KC


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 23 2010, 06:28 AM~17863086
> *Bad ass,make sure to keep them pics postin
> You fellas doin big things there in KC
> *


Oh i will and it don't look like stuff's gonna slow down either,right now we have 3 x frames we need to do,1 g-body frame,1 limo frame :biggrin: and like 5 installs.I'll post pics for sure of everything.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2010, 12:48 PM~17866760
> *Oh i will and it don't look like stuff's gonna slow down either,right now we have 3 x frames we need to do,1 g-body frame,1 limo frame :biggrin: and like 5 installs.I'll post pics for sure of everything.
> *


good to see you guys are busy homie, keep pushing out that quality homie!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2010, 11:48 AM~17866760
> *Oh i will and it don't look like stuff's gonna slow down either,right now we have 3 x frames we need to do,1 g-body frame,1 limo frame :biggrin: and like 5 installs.I'll post pics for sure of everything.
> *


Tino must be slacking, thought these all would be done already. :biggrin: Nice to see more and more rides coming out of KC :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17868195
> *Tino must be slacking, thought these all would be done already.  :biggrin: Nice to see more and more rides coming out of KC :thumbsup:
> *


He's married now. :biggrin: Stuff takes longer


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 09:18 PM~17860810
> *:uh:  :uh: yeah i hadn't touched it since last year in tulsa,and i redid the whole rack and set-up in 2 days before the picnic.so the night before i was having problems with the carb,so it was either not take it or take it and put it on the bumper.I think everyone knows which option i'll take everytime.  Thanks for pointing it out though.it's at a shop as we speak, you'll soon see.
> *


I think thats one of the things that talked me into building this box blazer to beat on, Fuel Injection!

Been stalled a few too many times with the ol' quadrajet!


----------



## Purple Haze

Here you go homie


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 09:10 PM~17860692
> *Some chrome we did for one of a kind paint here in K.C.
> Thanks aron hope you liked everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

looking good guys!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2010, 05:23 PM~17869245
> *He's married now. :biggrin: Stuff takes longer
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 24 2010, 11:45 AM~17875357
> *aint that the truth
> *


i need to teach her to weld!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17871046
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics!!!!! homeboy got us, but i love the way the car is hittin now! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2010, 03:22 AM~17871046
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn great shots,he does 80 i only do 65.so we knew we couldn't win,we did it just for the people there.i did hit bumper first though. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Anytime guys.. Ya'll did you thing and smashed bumper! That's all that matters


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17871046
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 25 2010, 01:36 PM~17883756
> *Anytime guys.. Ya'll did you thing and smashed bumper! That's all that matters
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 23 2010, 10:46 PM~17871369
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any pics yet hommie?


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 28 2010, 09:31 PM~17912036
> *any pics yet hommie?
> *


I'll put some up tomorrow.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2010, 04:23 PM~17869245
> *He's married now. :biggrin: Stuff takes longer
> *


 :0 Congrats brotha :thumbsup: that whole single life thing gets old after a while, one of our members just got married and we gave him shit for it but truth is most of us are and love it.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2010, 02:57 PM~17927689
> *:0 Congrats brotha :thumbsup: that whole single life thing gets old after a while, one of our members just got married and we gave him shit for it but truth is most of us are and love it.
> *


thanks hommie, :biggrin: now if i can just teach her to weld!!!!lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 29 2010, 04:21 AM~17912654
> *I'll put some up tomorrow.
> *


pics,pics,pics, :biggrin: hope it makes the kc show.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 2 2010, 04:29 PM~17947669
> *pics,pics,pics, :biggrin: hope it makes the kc show.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

All the hoppers from tulsa's 12th picnic


----------



## showandgo

lovin the hop stick :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2010, 08:13 PM~17964890
> *lovin the hop stick :wow:
> *


yeah no one had one there. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17871046
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 5 2010, 10:33 PM~17965762
> *nice pic
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah he did get a good shot. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Starting on the Black 64 rag this week,first all the suspension is getting a chrome touch up.And his old school set up is on the way.
















Tim is back on the cutty hopper,motor is back in.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: what up fukers,, yall gona make our picnic this year?? july 31 .. 

fabian is your lincoln street double or radical? (not the purple one) :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 8 2010, 02:24 AM~17987155
> *:biggrin: what up fukers,, yall gona make our picnic this year?? july 31 ..
> 
> fabian is your lincoln street double or radical? (not the purple one) :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro can't make it,this is a bad year for us,we are so busy at the shop we don't have much time for traveling.Depends on what you think street is?i'm only doing 60's?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats cool just would like to see you guys make it out, 
and just thought it would be a good hop with my monte its in the 60's also


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 8 2010, 02:42 AM~17987296
> *thats cool just would like to see you guys make it out,
> and just thought it would be a good hop with my monte its in the 60's also
> *


wish we could really,and hell we can do that anytime. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup homies :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2010, 09:12 PM~17994371
> *Sup homies :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Purple Haze

Whats the word on the Lowrider show? Do you happen to have any word by chance? Get at me homie. tryin to figure out if were comin out or not


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17994613
> *Whats the word on the Lowrider show? Do you happen to have any word by chance? Get at me homie. tryin to figure out if were comin out or not
> *


just heard from lrm its on,.......... who knows? :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 8 2010, 03:36 PM~17994633
> *just heard from lrm its on,.......... who knows? :uh:
> *


LOL ok cool. Much appreciated bro. When you pullin in, Sat or Sun.?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

the k.c. show is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
contact me or the shop for details.
816-591-0549
816-356-4547
leave a message if i dont answer right away i will call you back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Suburban Swingin

http://lowriderexperience.net/


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Will's regal getting a new look for the K C show.new paint wet sanded going for strips and leaf.Looking good will.
Before








After


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 AM~18052686
> *Will's regal getting a new look for the K C show.new paint wet sanded going for strips and leaf.Looking good will.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil will putiing in some work!!! looking good


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 15 2010, 07:43 PM~18054329
> *lil will putiing in some work!!! looking good
> *


Just got leafed and striped it looks badass.I'll post pics sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KC-RIDES.com, 816rider

Yeah, I'm stalking you. Answer your phone you mark ass buster. I got my radio in.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 02:53 PM~18075942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...yall might be doin T's big FORD if he gets a glimpse of that :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin: New Tatt


----------



## Suburban Swingin

LIL wills leafing and striping done here in KC. on his regal.

























































Now just clearcoat it and it's ready. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

ttt


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 20 2010, 12:21 AM~18089217
> *ttt
> *


Were's those pics at?
You commin up with allen?


----------



## droppen98

that regal is looking good


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 19 2010, 12:59 AM~18079776
> *LIL wills leafing and striping done here in KC. on his regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just clearcoat it and it's ready. :biggrin:
> *


nice!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

work! work!work!work!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We DID IT agian. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18146242
> *We DID IT agian. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 26 2010, 06:17 PM~18146242
> *We DID IT agian. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 26 2010, 06:17 PM~18146242
> *We DID IT agian. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Lookin good homie!!!! Wish we could have made it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 27 2010, 02:37 PM~18151899
> *:0 Lookin good homie!!!! Wish we could have made it
> *


it was a small show,but it was fun.and sat night was off the hook. :biggrin: next time homie.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2010, 10:35 PM~18159893
> *it was a small show,but it was fun.and sat night was off the hook. :biggrin: next time homie.
> *


I actually enjoy smaller shows normally. Less drama. We are going to have our own little thing here in September. I'll shoot you the info to see if you can make it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 28 2010, 01:42 PM~18162015
> *I actually enjoy smaller shows normally. Less drama. We are going to have our own little thing here in September. I'll shoot you the info to see if you can make it
> *


Theres always drama in kc but it was alot less this time,it's hard to talk shit when the whole town saw it.And for sure if we can will be there.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18178264
> *uffin:
> *


Sup Chipper...LOL























Just a super high chipper


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 26 2010, 05:17 PM~18146242
> *We DID IT agian. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nikkah on the bumper!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 10:01 PM~18180024
> *Sup Chipper...LOL
> Just a super high chipper
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
whats happenin ron .
life in the K.C. i need a vacation. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 30 2010, 03:40 PM~18187385
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats happenin  ron .
> life in the K.C.  i need a vacation.
> :biggrin:
> *


dont we all


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 30 2010, 07:21 PM~18189163
> *
> *


good hop... :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 19 2010, 01:59 AM~18079776
> *LIL wills leafing and striping done here in KC. on his regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just clearcoat it and it's ready. :biggrin:
> *


Looks Nice Bro I Like that..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 04:54 AM~18190749
> *Looks Nice Bro I Like that..
> *


Thanks homie,lil wills car came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

FROM THE STREETS TO THE STREETS
GUESS YOU COULD CALL US THE "REAL STREETRIDERS"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Even after we beat that shit in front of everyone in town this guy still keeping his hate alive.

and even after almost everyone at the show was being cool as hell talking about killing this bullshit ,this guy just keeps it going?????
Why you so mad we was just higher homie thats all don't be mad thats the name of the game.My guys was out sunday and they didn't see you,guess we are the real streetriders,and highest in KC. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 31 2010, 01:21 AM~18189163
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol did we do that!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Ok we're back.We've been busy getting ready for the kc show then was at the lake followed by the dallas show.But we are back at it.I'll have pics real soon,the delta was at the motor shop then got exhaust,and is now getting beat and panels done.I'll have pics up this week,we are also starting the limo,we got the suspension and the body off the frame.I got the gold and chrome trim for noah back and it is getting put on this week,and tim has the front clip of his cutty going back together.Also we started the black 64 rag and red 76 conv raghouse.We also got a little something from arkansas to play with too.  Man we are busy as hell and it don't show any signs of slowing down.But thats a good thing. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 13 2010, 03:01 PM~18302648
> *Ok we're back.We've been busy getting ready for the kc show then was at the lake followed by the dallas show.But we are back at it.I'll have pics real soon,the delta was at the motor shop then got exhaust,and is now getting beat and panels done.I'll have pics up this week,we are also starting the limo,we got the suspension and the body off the frame.I got the gold and chrome trim for noah back and it is getting put on this week,and tim has the front clip of his cutty going back together.Also we started the black 64 rag and red 76 conv raghouse.We also got a little something from arkansas to play with too.  Man we are busy as hell and it don't show any signs of slowing down.But thats a good thing. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 13 2010, 03:01 PM~18302648
> *Ok we're back.We've been busy getting ready for the kc show then was at the lake followed by the dallas show.But we are back at it.I'll have pics real soon,the delta was at the motor shop then got exhaust,and is now getting beat and panels done.I'll have pics up this week,we are also starting the limo,we got the suspension and the body off the frame.I got the gold and chrome trim for noah back and it is getting put on this week,and tim has the front clip of his cutty going back together.Also we started the black 64 rag and red 76 conv raghouse.We also got a little something from arkansas to play with too.  Man we are busy as hell and it don't show any signs of slowing down.But thats a good thing. :biggrin:
> *


awwww shit


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18308933
> *awwww shit
> *


Yo homie i'm gonna get started on the arms,so let me know when your ready for mines.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18308933
> *awwww shit
> *


Your stuff is in the wrks too!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The olds limo we are doing ground up,chrome and paint ,it's off the frame,next door at the paint shop.man this is the biggest frame we've ever done it's freakin crazy.It's gonna be a beast.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

A 64 frame and suspension just getting shot black to put back on the car.It was at another shop to get switches but he decided he don't want them anymore.So we sold the wrapped frame and are puttin this stock one back under it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Tims hopper getting the front clip and motor back on it.Should be hopping in a month or so,then paint.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The g-body frame is for woodies monte ls,it's wrapped and the getting molded.the bottom is done now just the top to go.All the suspension is done also,then it all goes to paint.


----------



## baggedout81

Gawd Dam you'll got a ton goin on over there


----------



## Suburban Swingin

plus we have the suspension for a this 63 in the works,we did the frame and are also gonna do the hydros,and chrome.


























































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Also working on the suspension and frame for this badboy,this car is gonna be the badest rag out the midwest for sure.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

also working on this rag,we did the frame and suspension and chrome years ago.The car left for paint and we didn't see it for over 2 years.he bought it back to us for paint and it got done in 3 months.Now we are just doing the show trunk on it and getting the motor done for it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

And don't forget the baddest elco coming out the midwest,noah had alot going on because of his dad getting sick.RIP But he's back on it now.All the new gold and chrome trim is going on next week,then motor(LT1) and hydros(oldschool setup).Then it's time to clown.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

So you see were busy as fuck,plus we have alot of small jobs and a hopper from arkansas we are working on,and alot more adding to the list everyday,like my brother says nobody can out work us.And we ain't stopping no time soon.


----------



## showandgo

what it dew k.c.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18352076
> *what it dew k.c.
> *


can't you till from our topic nothing but luv here in the town. :biggrin: nah homie just doing us like we always have. :biggrin: How you doing homie.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 09:13 PM~18357188
> *can't you till from our topic nothing but luv here in the town. :biggrin: nah homie just doing us like we always have. :biggrin: How you doing homie.
> *


Sup Homies, glad to see all is good....See you foo soon :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2010, 03:54 AM~18357585
> *Sup Homies, glad to see all is good....See you foo soon :wow:
> *


Yeah it's just around the corner.Yo i seen the video of larrys 64 man that thing looked good homie and it got up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 PM~18357617
> *Yeah it's just around the corner.Yo i seen the video of larrys 64 man that thing looked good homie and it got up. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, I dint wanna hop it, but you know Larry :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: djdvl666 :wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18357188
> *can't you till from our topic nothing but luv here in the town. :biggrin: nah homie just doing us like we always have. :biggrin: How you doing homie.
> *


Still having issues but hey can't milk it much longer seeing I have 2 shops now


----------



## Suburban Swingin

All of noahs chrome and gold trim for the elco.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

To anyone in K.C. i'm making a chrome run this sunday.We have been doing this for years it's a good price for some good quality chrome.Alot of cars in k.c. have used us.Heres just a few all the bumpers and trim for these 2 cars was though us.And look at how good they came out.Nice work on the builds guys and thanks for using us.The more stuff i get the better prices i can do for ya.Hit me up or pm me before sat if you want in.




























































































































































They also fix any dents in bumpers and in most of the trim if they are not to bad.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18357870
> *thanks, I dint wanna hop it, but you know Larry :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Got pics of the delta with the motor all hooked up.


----------



## Classic Customs

damn!


----------



## SouthSide76

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 01:16 AM~18409247
> *Got pics of the delta with the motor all hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I recognize that garage  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We don't build lowriders we build legends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Aug 26 2010, 05:51 PM~18415026
> *I recognize that garage    :biggrin:
> *


nice garage... :biggrin: i like the seating arrangment :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Guest




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just got back from dallas with noahs Ls1 motor with only 50,000 miles on it for his elco,and dropped off all the suspension for woadies ls monte at the chrome shop.We stay busy.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave: SUP FABIAN?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another streetriders built hydro set-up made LRM Nov 2010 pg 86.White trash 64 from the north texas chapter.congrats skim ,we did that. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 04:56 AM~18503332
> *:wave: SUP FABIAN?
> *


 :biggrin: meeting this sunday homie.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE SHOP, DOING THEM BIG THINGS


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2010, 08:01 PM~18509785
> *Another streetriders built hydro set-up made LRM Nov 2010 pg 86.White trash 64 from the north texas chapter.congrats  skim ,we did that. :biggrin:
> *


you know you had help :biggrin: , congrats on another magazine feature under the belt


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> you know you had help :biggrin: , congrats on another magazine feature under the belt


i said we,skim you and us. :biggrin: Congrats to you also.




















































































































[/quote]now it's rickys turn.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

and this is why they hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2010, 10:18 PM~18511132
> *and this is why they hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


they lrm didnt waste any time with puttin it in print on this one , was shot april 11th and its on news stands now , sept 7th , 4 months , skim finally got a magazine feature :biggrin: guess i will be meeting you in vegas , i will be that kountry jesse james looking foucker :biggrin: , see you there on friday


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 8 2010, 03:27 AM~18511217
> *they lrm didnt waste any time with puttin it in print on this one , was shot april 11th and its on news stands now , sept 7th  , 4 months , skim finally got a magazine feature  :biggrin:  guess i will be meeting you in vegas , i will be that kountry jesse james looking foucker  :biggrin: , see you there on friday
> *


Good things happen fast. :biggrin: When the BIG M is involved. :0 :biggrin:  I'm really happy for him he's put in alot of work.His 61(hell bent) gonna make the cover,bank on it. :biggrin: Cool homie can't wait i'll be the drunk little dude talking mad shit to everyone there. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> i said we,skim you and us. :biggrin: Congrats to you also.


now it's rickys turn. 








[/quote]
:wow: :biggrin: Lookin good homies.



> and this is why they hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


naw there's no hate :biggrin: 

begining of next week on that kits fellas, perm told me you guys called.I will rock it out for ya


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> now it's rickys turn.


:wow: :biggrin: Lookin good homies.
naw there's no hate :biggrin: 

begining of next week on that kits fellas, perm told me you guys called.I will rock it out for ya 
[/quote]Thanks bro we want to get this other 64 in the mag. :biggrin: another BMH set up in LRM
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 12:20 AM~18512652
> *now it's rickys turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:  Lookin good homies.
> naw there's no hate :biggrin:
> 
> begining of next week on that kits fellas, perm told me you guys called.I will rock it out for ya
> *


THANKS RON WE NEED THEM RAGS TO KEEP ON COMING :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 6 2010, 10:53 PM~18503288
> *Just got back from dallas with noahs <s>Lt1</s> LS-1 motor with only 50,000 miles on it for his elco,and dropped off all the suspension for woadies ls monte at the chrome shop.We stay busy.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2010, 03:58 AM~18520599
> *
> *


 :0 My bad.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## baggedout81

YESSSSSSS

Doin big thangs fellas,tight builds like always


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 10 2010, 11:23 PM~18536154
> *YESSSSSSS
> 
> Doin big thangs fellas,tight builds  like always
> *


Thanks homie we just keep it moving all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Hellraizer

:wow: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18546883
> *:wow:  :worship:
> *


Whats good homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

heres the frame and suspension painted black for the 64 we are putting back to stock.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The only place to get your chrome in K.C. Streetriders,stop hating and start shining.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2010, 08:01 AM~18582143
> *The only place to get your chrome in K.C. Streetriders,stop hating and start shining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Nice!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## 1ofakindpaint

This is the other Rivi you guys did the chrome for thanks homies


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2010, 08:01 AM~18582143
> *The only place to get your chrome in K.C. Streetriders,stop hating and start shining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How Much For impala A Arms uppers and lowers extended molded & chrome?


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Lookin good bro!!!!


----------



## 19caddy96

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 20 2010, 01:50 AM~18608968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good whiteboy!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

STREETRIDERS DOIN IT RIGHT... :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I'm back from vacation finally.Back to work heres the set up going in the black 64 rag for North texas Majestics chapter.Ron from BMH hooked it up, old school 2 pump 4 big dump custom set up.Just watch what we do to the trunk in this one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 20 2010, 07:50 AM~18608968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Nice dereck keep pushing on it homie.Can't wait for this one it's gonna hurt some feelings over there. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Sep 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18591703
> *This is the other Rivi you guys did the chrome for thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good aron,i'm back in town and am going to get the chrome this sunday so hit me up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Motor for Derecks 63, K.C. chapter has coming out.Another one gonna be in the mags.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just got back from vegas,we put it down in the show and at the hopp.Man why these other Midwest folks don't take cars to vegas is beyond me,you ain't doing shit untill you do it agianst the big doggs in vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like we do everyyear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





At 7:20 in the vid we doing 100+up and down in are win agianst big al

His wife siad it we took it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Now shows are done for a while time to start busting out these cars we got lined up.

We RUN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Look at the haters in K.C. just mad that he can't be kickin it with all the big doggs in lowriding.vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 10 2010, 02:02 AM~18774243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN AIN'T NOTHIN LIKE WATCHIN COLLEGE FOOTBALL WHILE IN THE SHITTER AT A BALLIN ASS HOTEL IN VEGAS.
> 
> FEEL SORRY FOR THE MOTEL SIXERS
> *


Don't feel sorry for us boone it's clear you wish you was like us at the hot spots,hanging with the biggest names in the game .Instead your empressed by a 12 inch tv in the bathroom of a hotel where no others lowrider people are even at.:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





Maybe one day you'll have a car out there like we do everyyear,but untill then don't worry we held it down for K.C. out there like always!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

i wonder what yall can do to this homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 09:18 AM~18808971
> *Just got back from vegas,we put it down in the show and at the hopp.Man why these other Midwest folks don't take cars to vegas is beyond me,you ain't doing shit untill you do it agianst the big doggs in vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like we do everyyear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 7:20 in the vid we doing 100+up and down in are win agianst big al
> 
> His wife siad it we took it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Now shows are done for a while time to start busting out these cars we got lined up.
> 
> We RUN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



big up's to tino & fabian for break'n off everybody once again.. hold'n it down from the mid west all the way out to the west cost.. keep do'n your thing homie's..

DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT..WE BE BOUT IT..


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2010, 07:04 PM~18812677
> *big up's to tino & fabian for break'n off everybody once again.. hold'n it down from the mid west all the way out to the west cost.. keep do'n your thing homie's..
> 
> DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT..WE BE BOUT IT..
> *


Thanks hommie. And thanks again to my majestics brothers/ black magic hommies for lettin me use the shop. I left k.c. With a broken car doin 95. And came home with some wins against 100" cars. Can't wait to see what happens on new years. Hopefully I'll have the car ready early this time so I can have some fun before the hopp. Lol


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Oct 14 2010, 02:27 PM~18810432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what yall can do to this homie
> *


What do you need done? Anything is possible.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 11:41 AM~18809148
> *Look at the haters in K.C.  just mad that he can't be kickin it with all the big doggs in lowriding.vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Don't feel sorry for us boone it's clear you wish you was like us at the hot spots,hanging with the biggest names in the game .Instead your empressed by a 12 inch tv in the bathroom of a hotel where no others lowrider people are even at.:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day you'll have a car out there like we do everyyear,but untill then don't worry we held it down for K.C. out there like always!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wow. Boone went out of his way AGAIN, to try and dogg us, what's up with this dude? Once again making himself look like an idiot. Ill make sure to repost that in the Goodtimes ,Maniacos,Majestics, and some of the other clubs topics that stayed at the motel 6 with us !!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 15 2010, 01:15 AM~18813240
> *Wow.  Boone went out of his way AGAIN, to try and dogg us,  what's up with this dude?  Once again making himself look like an idiot. Ill make sure to repost that in the Goodtimes ,Maniacos,Majestics, and some of the other clubs topics that stayed at the motel 6 with us !!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I like it it's fucking funny,but you are right he makes little remarks all the time about us most i don't even see,all i can say is he sure makes DFL look bad.   
I wonder if he knows how much props and respect me got out there from real lowriders???????If he did you think he would shut it up. :wow:


----------



## Lolo22

Wow went all the way 2 VEGAS 2 TRY 2 HATE. :wow: Why this fool got a camera in the bathroom any ways :dunno: I know one thing "STILL ON TOP" is STILL WAY ON TOP.........


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Oct 14 2010, 07:27 PM~18810432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what yall can do to this homie
> *


We could do anything you want homie just call.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 15 2010, 12:04 AM~18812677
> *big up's to tino & fabian for break'n off everybody once again.. hold'n it down from the mid west all the way out to the west cost.. keep do'n your thing homie's..
> 
> DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT..WE BE BOUT IT..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Coming from an og like you it means alot dogg,thanks for the use of the shop and thanks for the best Hydros on the market BMH.Can't wait for the 63 to come back out so we can kick that ass together. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Oh yeah just alittle side note 2 streetriders built cars was in the super show,who else can say that?????????????????????????


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 14 2010, 10:57 PM~18815208
> *Wow went all the way 2 VEGAS  2 TRY 2 HATE. :wow: Why this fool got a camera in the bathroom any ways :dunno: I know one thing "STILL ON TOP" is STILL WAY ON TOP.........
> *


Yeah. That's a good question!! Lol. And can you believe this fool called me a hater!! I thought I explained this shit to him allready!!! But what do you expect from an idiot? We were settin up our cars reppin our club and our city at the car show and he was playin with his camera in the toilet!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

TINO GETTING AN AWARD FROM THE NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER FOR ALL THE WORK HE HAS DONE NOT ONLY FOR US AS A CHAPTER BUT FOR THE DREAM TEAM AND THIS CLUB. CONGRATS TINO!

Getting respect from one of the biggest club there is,i wonder if the hater ever got respect from his club?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 15 2010, 03:57 AM~18815208
> *Wow went all the way 2 VEGAS  2 TRY 2 HATE. :wow: Why this fool got a camera in the bathroom any ways :dunno: I know one thing "STILL ON TOP" is STILL WAY ON TOP.........
> *


It's so far on top they might as well quit trying.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 11:28 PM~18815587
> *It's so far on top they might as well quit trying.
> *


Since I'm a hater let me add to the list. I hate that your in vegas takin pictures in the toilet. I hate that no one told you were the hopp was. I hate that you really thought that post would hurt my feelings .I hate that you felt better about yourself after making that post. I hate that all the other clubs that were at the motel 6 will now know what your about!!!!! Lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

BIG M ALL DAY ERRY DAY. ONE LOVE!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 09:18 AM~18808971
> *Just got back from vegas,we put it down in the show and at the hopp.Man why these other Midwest folks don't take cars to vegas is beyond me,you ain't doing shit untill you do it agianst the big doggs in vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like we do everyyear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 7:20 in the vid we doing 100+up and down in are win agianst big al
> 
> His wife siad it we took it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Now shows are done for a while time to start busting out these cars we got lined up.
> 
> We RUN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


glad you guys got home safe ...WAY TO REPP ...MUCH PROPS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 19caddy96

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18809148
> *Look at the haters in K.C.  just mad that he can't be kickin it with all the big doggs in lowriding.vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Don't feel sorry for us boone it's clear you wish you was like us at the hot spots,hanging with the biggest names in the game .Instead your empressed by a 12 inch tv in the bathroom of a hotel where no others lowrider people are even at.:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day you'll have a car out there like we do everyyear,but untill then don't worry we held it down for K.C. out there like always!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JESUS!!!!!!! WHAT A LOSER!!! :uh:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815271
> *Oh yeah just alittle side note 2 streetriders built cars was in the super show,who else can say that?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18809148
> *Look at the haters in K.C.  just mad that he can't be kickin it with all the big doggs in lowriding.vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Don't feel sorry for us boone it's clear you wish you was like us at the hot spots,hanging with the biggest names in the game .Instead your empressed by a 12 inch tv in the bathroom of a hotel where no others lowrider people are even at.:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day you'll have a car out there like we do everyyear,but untill then don't worry we held it down for K.C. out there like always!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 WAY TO PUT IT DOWN AND REP FOR THE MIDWEST :thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO THE WHOLE K.C CREW


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 14 2010, 06:05 PM~18813143
> *Thanks hommie. And thanks again to my majestics brothers/ black magic hommies for lettin me use the shop. I left k.c. With a broken car doin 95. And came home with some wins against 100" cars.   Can't wait to see what happens on new years. Hopefully I'll have the car ready early this time so I can have some fun before the hopp.  Lol
> *


that how we do's it :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18815246
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Coming from an og like you it means alot dogg,thanks for the use of the shop and thanks for the best Hydros on the market BMH.Can't wait for the 63 to come back out so we can kick that ass together. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homies.. that meen's alot.. DREAM TEAM.. KING'S OF THIS SHIT.. COAST TO COAST.. were not the most hated for nothing


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18820170
> *that how we do's it :biggrin:
> 
> thank's homies.. that meen's alot.. DREAM TEAM.. KING'S OF THIS SHIT.. COAST TO COAST.. were not the most hated for nothing
> *


Ain't that the truth poeple can't get enought of the big M.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 09:27 PM~18815572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TINO GETTING AN AWARD FROM THE NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER FOR ALL THE WORK HE HAS DONE NOT ONLY FOR US AS A CHAPTER BUT FOR THE DREAM TEAM AND THIS CLUB. CONGRATS TINO
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 16 2010, 01:01 AM~18824764
> *
> *


WHATS HAPPENING HOMME?! :h5:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 18 2010, 01:39 AM~18836016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Kings of the midwest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppen98

that video is bad ass


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 18 2010, 03:51 PM~18840476
> *that video is bad ass
> *


The vid don't do it justice you had to be there.I've been hopping at shows for like 15+ years and this was the best hopp i've ever been to!3 straight hours of back bumper banging.It is true what they say no body does it like the westcoast,but i'm glad we was there holding it down for the midwest 100 inches up and down 1 of the highest at the hopp. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

does ron work here???


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18840810
> *does ron work here???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2010, 04:50 PM~18840810
> *does ron work here???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool homie


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=video


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 17 2010, 06:39 PM~18836016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


BAD ASS VIDEO BRO!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 19 2010, 04:47 PM~18852962
> *BAD ASS VIDEO BRO!
> *


That cat that maked it does really good


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Doing another chrome run,picking up woadies ,and terrys stuff,and dropping off noahs,more of woadies and even some for blas.For those that don't know he's a oldschool lowrider builder from K.C.It was cool having him come by and shoot the shit for awhile.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 07:07 AM~18869011
> *Doing another chrome run,picking up woadies ,and terrys stuff,and dropping off noahs,more of woadies and even some for blas.For those that don't know he's a oldschool lowrider builder from K.C.It was cool having him come by and shoot the shit for awhile.
> *


Who was the dude from kc back in the day that had the brandywine cutlass on the center golds with like a million air fresheners hanging from the rerar view? I think he had a few more cars that were all brandywine colored.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18870042
> *Who was the dude from kc back in the day that had the brandywine cutlass on the center golds with like a million air fresheners hanging from the rerar view? I think he had a few more cars that were all brandywine colored.
> *


Thats cj i think,he had a bomb the same color.Blas built those cars for him i think?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 20 2010, 09:21 AM~18860120
> *That cat that maked it does really good
> *


HE SURE DOES!


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 18 2010, 08:51 AM~18840476
> *that video is bad ass
> *


x2 and that crack head could make some move's.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fons_@Oct 26 2010, 02:32 AM~18907115
> *x2 and that crack head could make some move's.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 08:07 AM~18869011
> *Doing another chrome run,picking up woadies ,and terrys stuff,and dropping off noahs,more of woadies and even some for blas.For those that don't know he's a oldschool lowrider builder from K.C.It was cool having him come by and shoot the shit for awhile.
> *


Whats goin on ? Was kool hanging wit u guys in Vegas !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

X2 on hanging out in vegas. TTT for the kings of the mid west.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Yeah, me too hopefully next year I can have more time to relax and have some fun b 4 the hopp. But its always cool no matter what I endup doin.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 26 2010, 10:12 AM~18911483
> *Yeah, me too hopefully next year I can have more time to relax and have some fun b 4 the hopp. But its always cool no matter what I endup doin.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

woadies paint for his frame,on his LS monte we've been working on.Full chromed out hopper coming out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


















and his frame before paint.it's a hopper so we didn't freak out on getting it perfect ,just got it nice and smooth


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another car we are doing a rag caprice for thomas,he's from tulsa INDIVIDUALS CC.doing a-arms and rear end,and a stress wrap,and rack for the set-up.It's a really clean car.Daves been puttin in work with tino.The arms and trailing arms are getting molded right now,and the frame,belly and rear archs are getting done and smoothed also.can't wait to see this out in the streets of tulsa.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another quick redo we are doing,the car was built by blas over 12 years ago.And it's still clean as hell,but the owner wants to hopp it alittle.So tino rebuilt the pumps and put some new springs.just wait untill people see this clean rag 64 hitting the bumper!. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

DOIN IT BIGGG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another fix up job for John from KC estillo CC.Just needed the pumpheads looked at along with the switches.real cool homie and a real nice 65.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Some chrome(and gold) i just picked up for Aron who owns one of a kind auto body in K.C. and some for our member woadie's monte LS.And terry's driveshaft and tranny crossbar from Southside cc.The only shop in K.C. that can get you blinging. :biggrin: We've been doing chrome for years you better ask somebody. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man stuff is going good alot of new clubs in KC and alot of them are coming to us.We are busyer then we have ever been.We have cars on a waiting list,and have alot of cars being built ground up.Thankgod we now have dave working for us to help tino get this cars done.Thanks to everyone that has come to us for anything.Big or small you all keep us on TOP of the Game in K.C.

Remember one thing when it's time to build your ride,you want real lowriders that luv this shit to do your ride not people that are just in it to try and make a buck.  anyone that knows us knows we live eat and will die doing this lowrider stuff,it's in our blood. :biggrin: 

And to you haters,man sucks to be you because we ain't never gonna stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Hey homie shoot me a pm with a ball park figure on a full frame wrap with a belly shrink and all the suspension too for a 87 caprice landau


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Oct 27 2010, 09:44 PM~18923749
> *Hey homie shoot me a pm with a ball park figure on a full frame wrap with a belly shrink and all the suspension too  for a 87 caprice landau
> *


PM sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18923661
> *Man stuff is going good alot of new clubs in KC and alot of them are coming to us.We are busyer then we have ever been.We have cars on a waiting list,and have alot of cars being built ground up.Thankgod we now have dave working for us to help tino get this cars done.Thanks to everyone that has come to us for anything.Big or small you all keep us on TOP of the Game in K.C.
> 
> Remember one thing when it's time to build your ride,you want real lowriders that luv this shit to do your ride not people that are just in it to try and make a buck.  anyone that knows us knows we live eat and will die doing this lowrider stuff,it's in our blood. :biggrin:
> 
> DREAM TEAM.. KING'S OF THIS SHIT.. COAST TO COAST..[/i]*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looking good in here fabian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 28 2010, 01:01 AM~18925271
> *DREAM TEAM.. KING'S OF THIS SHIT.. COAST TO COAST..
> *


You know it Big M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 28 2010, 01:02 AM~18925280
> *looking good in here fabian! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 18 2010, 01:39 AM~18836016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


5 LICKS TO DO 100+ :0 :0 :0 :0 Not 7 to do 93.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 08:19 PM~18926108
> *5  LICKS TO DO 100+ :0  :0  :0  :0 Not 7 to do 93.
> *


I got a stick that goes to 100 bring the car and lets see what it does, at night without a stick you can say whatever you want. :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 28 2010, 02:41 AM~18926347
> *I got a stick that goes to 100 bring the car and lets see what it does, at night without a stick you can say whatever you want. :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn homie why you in here,your ass would of seen in person if you bought that car to vegas,like everyone was saying you was gonna do. :0 :0 My bad i heard it broke real bad right before. :roflmao: :roflmao: And i don't care what you think all the real hoppers in the game was there and saw it do 100+ and we put it on a stick at rons shop! :0 :0 :0 Damn i know it hurts always being 2 steps behind. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 03:32 PM~18923661
> *Man stuff is going good alot of new clubs in KC and alot of them are coming to us.We are busyer then we have ever been.We have cars on a waiting list,and have alot of cars being built ground up.Thankgod we now have dave working for us to help tino get this cars done.Thanks to everyone that has come to us for anything.Big or small you all keep us on TOP of the Game in K.C.
> 
> Remember one thing when it's time to build your ride,you want real lowriders that luv this shit to do your ride not people that are just in it to try and make a buck.  anyone that knows us knows we live eat and will die doing this lowrider stuff,it's in our blood. :biggrin:
> 
> And to you haters,man sucks to be you because we ain't never gonna stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good hope u guys can make it down to NM next year like we talked about


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 04:19 PM~18923582
> *Another quick redo we are doing,the car was built by blas over 12 years ago.And it's still clean as hell,but the owner wants to hopp it alittle.So tino rebuilt the pumps and put some new springs.just wait untill people see this clean rag 64 hitting the bumper!. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie is that a double piston in a whammy set up? that is Sick keep doin what you do homie Fuck the haters :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 27 2010, 09:41 PM~18926347
> *I got a stick that goes to 100 bring the car and lets see what it does, at night without a stick you can say whatever you want. :roflmao:
> *


Lol. Really.... Like we would say it if it didn't do it. Keep watchin 0ur topic. We got more commin. Oh yea I was gonna ask if you were invited to boone's banquet in the baller hotel. Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Oct 28 2010, 01:24 AM~18928503
> *Damn homie is that a double piston in a whammy set up? that is Sick  keep doin what you do homie  Fuck the haters  :biggrin:
> *


those were stanley stanton's pumps. hillbilly hoppers.. they were in a backdoor setup .........now its just a wammy tank and new gears.


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 03:13 PM~18923547
> *Another car we are doing a rag caprice for thomas,he's from tulsa INDIVIDUALS CC.doing a-arms and rear end,and a stress wrap,and rack for the set-up.It's a really clean car.Daves been puttin in work with tino.The arms and trailing arms are getting molded right now,and the frame,belly and rear archs are getting done and smoothed also.can't wait to see this out in the streets of tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Big Ups to Fabian and Tino and the Street Riders staff. Them guys are cool as fuck and have been supporting Individuals C.C. Tulsa Chpt for over 10 yrs! Much love, cant wait to get the rag back. Big "I" and Big "M" doin the damn thang!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Oct 29 2010, 02:50 AM~18935606
> *Big Ups to Fabian and Tino and the Street Riders staff. Them guys are cool as fuck and have been supporting Individuals C.C. Tulsa Chpt for over 10 yrs! Much love, cant wait to get the rag back. Big "I" and Big "M" doin the damn thang!
> *


Yes sir and your the first I from tulsa to come to us,thankyou very much after your car gets home hopefully we will see alot more tulsa rides here. :biggrin: And you know the BIG M and the BIG I always doing the Damn thang. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18923490
> *woadies paint for his frame,on his LS monte we've been working on.Full chromed out hopper coming out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his frame before paint.it's a hopper so we didn't freak out on getting it perfect ,just got it nice and smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The rest of your chrome we picked up.Man i've lost track of how many cars we've done with full chrome undies.Only shop in K.C. that puts them out. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Lookin good woadie!!!!!


----------



## regal.1980

> Yes sir and your the first I from tulsa to come to us,thankyou very much after your car gets home hopefully we will see alot more tulsa rides here. :biggrin: And you know the BIG M and the BIG I always doing the Damn thang. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> I got a feeling Street Riders will be seeing another Individuals Tulsa chpt ride pretty damn soon!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2010, 08:02 PM~18925280
> *looking good in here fabian! :thumbsup:
> *


Hey bro we need a drivers side front filler. Can you help a brotha out?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18835738
> *WHATS HAPPENING HOMME?! :h5:
> *


CHILLN DOGG


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just quit,no one will care. no heart, no love.
won't stop!!!! No one can out work me!!!! 
it's not my fault you make yourself look like a dumbass!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




I like your sig brother.
damn tino speaking the truth.


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Oct 30 2010, 12:11 AM~18944864
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18923582
> *Another quick redo we are doing,the car was built by blas over 12 years ago.And it's still clean as hell,but the owner wants to hopp it alittle.So tino rebuilt the pumps and put some new springs.just wait untill people see this clean rag 64 hitting the bumper!. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2010, 03:18 AM~17705449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just put his chrome tranny bar and his chrome driveshaft back on,and the beat got done.It's a nice custom back panel full of mids and tweets,and a front console for a tv,and his switch box,all done by LIL chris from southside CC.It looks real nice.Now it's off to paint and the interior shop.This car is gonna be tearing the shows and the streets up next year.  I'll post some pics soon as i get them.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 31 2010, 12:24 AM~18948884
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 08:13 PM~16844245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2010, 08:48 AM~18983010
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Fabian hows everything goin


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

uffin: its all good in k.c.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another new one coming out,and he's the newest prospect for Majestics K.C.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Got the kit for the 64 rag and we are back on it,just wait untill you see the trunk in this thang.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 7 2010, 06:34 AM~19006358
> *Got the kit for the 64 rag and we are back on it,just wait untill you see the trunk in this thang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 29 2010, 08:05 AM~18939167
> *Hey bro we need a drivers side front filler.  Can you help a brotha out?
> *


:yes: i have tons of them...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

new logo for the shop. thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
shirts and stickers on the way!!!!


----------



## hodaddy

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19010897
> *new logo for the shop.    thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
> shirts and stickers on the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19010897
> *new logo for the shop.    thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
> shirts and stickers on the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass homie one of those bishes would look good on my tool box :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 8 2010, 02:03 AM~19010952
> *Thats badass homie one of those bishes would look good on my tool box :biggrin:
> *


i think i know what tatt i'm gonna get next. :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19010897
> *new logo for the shop.    thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
> shirts and stickers on the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: cant we get some in the D please.thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 8 2010, 09:54 AM~19014711
> *i think i know what tatt i'm gonna get next. :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 8 2010, 10:40 AM~19014930
> *:wave: cant we get some in the D please.thanks. :cheesy:
> *


As soon as I get them made ill hit you up hommie.


----------



## ZachLovely

what's up fellas...i make stickers and shirts by the way...


----------



## ZachLovely

here yo go noah and tino...










holla when you ready


----------



## fons

:wave:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 8 2010, 01:54 PM~19014711
> *i think i know what tatt i'm gonna get next. :biggrin:
> *


I thought thats what it originally was lol.. either way looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Badass, almost looks like tino :biggrin: jk homie


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 7 2010, 08:57 PM~19010897
> *new logo for the shop.    thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
> shirts and stickers on the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks dope


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19068467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup tino get fav off the comput. and put him 2 do something in the shop.lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 15 2010, 03:24 AM~19068369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Streetriders built street car. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 basic set-up :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 15 2010, 03:37 AM~19068467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


J's tall as fuck and look at who high the wheels are over his head. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

sup playa's...Like the skull :biggrin: ... everything been cool???


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2010, 04:54 PM~19074277
> *sup playa's...Like the skull :biggrin: ... everything been cool???
> *


Oh yeah, been busy. Workin on the rag 64 that you made the oldschool kit for. Will be postin pics soon. What's new out west? Oh yeah. Can I get one of those springs for the driveshafts?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 7 2010, 06:57 PM~19010897
> *new logo for the shop.    thanks noah your the man hommie!!!!!
> shirts and stickers on the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks hella tight !! keep up the work !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19075190
> *Oh yeah,  been busy.  Workin on the rag 64 that you made the oldschool kit for. Will be postin pics soon. What's new out west?  Oh yeah.  Can I get one of those springs for the driveshafts?
> *


maybe?? Call me here at the shop

And hurry up and post pic's :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 15 2010, 02:55 PM~19071280
> *sup tino get fav off the comput. and put him 2 do something in the shop.lol :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: We both have our jobs.  and we couldn't make it without either of us.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2010, 02:28 PM~19083715
> *:angry: We both have our jobs.  and we couldn't make it without either of us.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: just a joke.sorry :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 17 2010, 12:28 AM~19085358
> *:thumbsup: just a joke.sorry :uh:
> *


Come on bro I wasn't mad homie.


----------



## Chris

:wave:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 16 2010, 07:44 PM~19086684
> *Come on bro I wasn't mad homie.
> *


i no :biggrin: hey fav u guys are going 2 la new years. i got2go.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 17 2010, 03:32 PM~19090962
> *i no :biggrin:  hey fav u guys are going 2 la new years. i got2go.
> *


I know allen is i'm not sure about anyone else,i would love to go but shit it takes alot of money. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 17 2010, 02:34 PM~19093729
> *I know allen is i'm not sure about anyone else,i would love to go but shit it takes alot of money. :biggrin:
> *


thats right shit is not cheap :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 17 2010, 05:55 AM~19089090
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Nov 16 2010, 07:48 PM~19082924
> *looks hella tight !! keep up the work !
> *


you know it bro<>>>> it don't stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

White trash getting new exhausht after getting the new motor put in.Hydros done at streetriders.













































[/quote]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another one leaving the shop,headed for tulsa.It's for thomas from the BIG I we did the rack,a full suspension extended reinforced and molded,the rear end,the back arches and the belly up front.we cut all the wholes and went ahead and installed the clylinders and springs for him.He's painting it all when he gets it back so we left it metal.Thanks for the job homie ,i really like these cars can't wait to see it at the picnic next year.Oh yeah i'll be there early sat to drop it off.  Yes we delever. :biggrin: :biggrin: Sorry for the bad pics it's dark in our shop and my camera sucks. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 25 2010, 11:22 PM~19164146
> *Another one leaving the shop,headed for tulsa.It's for thomas from the BIG I we did the rack,a full suspension extended reinforced and molded,the rear end,the back arches and the belly up front.we cut all the wholes and went ahead and installed the clylinders and springs for him.He's painting it all when he gets it back so we left it metal.Thanks for the job homie ,i really like these cars can't wait to see it at the picnic next year.Oh yeah i'll be there early sat to drop it off.  Yes we delever. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Sorry for the bad pics it's dark in our shop and my camera sucks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dropped of the car to thomas,real cool homie.Thanks for letting us help you on the car.Now i'm in dallas picking up chrome for blas from down for Life,it all looks real good.i'll have some pics up tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 28 2010, 05:18 PM~19183817
> *dropped of the car to thomas,real cool homie.Thanks for letting us help you on the car.Now i'm in dallas picking up chrome for blas from down for Life,it all looks real good.i'll have some pics up tomarrow. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big "M" homies! Fabian and Tino's professionalism is out of the roof. These cats are genuinely good dudes and are as cool as they come. They keep it 100% at all times and honesty is their policy. They put out quality work and see you as a customer instead of a dollar sign. They treated my car like it was their own and because of that Streetriders has a life long customer in me. Streetriders is the BEST HYDRAULIC SHOP IN THE MIDWEST and I aint fucking with nobody else! Thanks Homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Nov 29 2010, 01:09 AM~19184581
> *Thanks Big "M" homies! Fabian and Tino's professionalism is out of the roof. These cats are genuinely good dudes and are as cool as they come. They keep it 100% at all times and honesty is their policy. They put out quality work and see you as a customer instead of a dollar sign.  They treated my car like it was their own and because of that Streetriders has a life long customer in me. Streetriders is the BEST HYDRAULIC SHOP IN THE MIDWEST and I aint fucking with nobody else! Thanks Homies! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie thats the way we have always tried to be,most of our customers become real good friends,thanks homie for the good words.it's never been about money to us we do this because we love it.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Nov 28 2010, 08:09 PM~19184581
> *Thanks Big "M" homies! Fabian and Tino's professionalism is out of the roof. These cats are genuinely good dudes and are as cool as they come. They keep it 100% at all times and honesty is their policy. They put out quality work and see you as a customer instead of a dollar sign.  They treated my car like it was their own and because of that Streetriders has a life long customer in me. Streetriders is the BEST HYDRAULIC SHOP IN THE MIDWEST and I aint fucking with nobody else! Thanks Homies! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you sir, 
Custom work is never easy and NEVER goes the way it's planned,......lol. But we always try to comunicate with our customers, and get your car back as soon as possible to get evryone in them streets and at those shows. 
Thanks again for the opprotunity to work on your ride. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 29 2010, 08:12 AM~19188887
> *Thank you sir,
> Custom work is never easy and NEVER goes the way it's planned,......lol. But we always try to comunicate with our customers, and get your car back as soon as possible to get evryone in them streets and at those shows.
> Thanks again for the opprotunity to work on your ride.  Can't wait for the next one!
> *


now that's good service. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 29 2010, 10:59 AM~19189114
> *now that's good service. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Whats up ? :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The latest chrome i just picked up,just another order we did .Some trialing arms Woadie from our chapter and the rest for blas from DFL K.C. 

This was a hard order the bumper had a big rust hole on one side and the grills were broke on both sides.To top it off most of it was pot metal which is hard to do anyway,but to weld on pot metal is very tricky.Everything came out looking way better and the grills and the bumper were fixed.We are the only place in K.C. that does chrome on the regular so if anyone needs anything just hit us up.


before

















































After


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

just got in the shirts, they look great!!!!! thanks to the hommie zack for hookin it up. I'll post picks when i get home , with the shipping info.
:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 2 2010, 02:52 PM~19220943
> *just got in the shirts, they look great!!!!!  thanks to the hommie zack for hookin it up. I'll post picks when i get home , with the shipping info.
> :cheesy:
> *


5X player


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 2 2010, 03:52 PM~19220943
> *just got in the shirts, they look great!!!!!  thanks to the hommie zack for hookin it up. I'll post picks when i get home , with the shipping info.
> :cheesy:
> *


I need one of those! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 12:01 AM~19221829
> *5X player
> *


 :biggrin: Tino don't ever think about us big dudes,i'll get some made for us Perm. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Doin big thangs there fellas.Keep pushin

Might have some trailing arms for you guys for chrome here after the new year


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2010, 02:43 PM~19230025
> *:biggrin: Tino don't ever think about us big dudes,i'll get some made for us Perm. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: good look'n out.. make em the special edition dream team shirts :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 06:10 PM~19230595
> *:thumbsup: good look'n out.. make em the special edition dream team shirts :biggrin:
> *


Give me a couple weeks,.... Any of the other Hommies want some. Sizes?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 4 2010, 01:57 PM~19235204
> *Give me a couple weeks,.... Any of the other Hommies want some.  Sizes?
> *


how much you guys sellin em for?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

15. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

well it's offical We still the highest in K.C.  :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 9 2010, 08:15 AM~19281770
> *well it's offical We still the highest in K.C.   :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Yall don chrome then???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 AM~19235204
> *Give me a couple weeks,.... Any of the other Hommies want some.  Sizes?
> *


3x... do they come in black??? :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

noahs elco getting some work done.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

another car we are working on.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2010, 01:13 AM~19290498
> *another car we are working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys going to lift it?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 10 2010, 12:49 PM~19290727
> *You guys going to lift it?
> *


It's allready lifted,just need repairs.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Finnally starting on my new ride,it's a 62 that i got for most hated.Took it to our shop for some westcoast Flavor.  


















Haters get ready i'm gonna do it agian. :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 AM~19235204
> *Give me a couple weeks,.... Any of the other Hommies want some.  Sizes?
> *


Yea..............4x


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2010, 10:37 AM~19292336
> *Finnally starting on my new ride,it's a 62 that i got for most hated.Took it to our shop for some westcoast Flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters get ready i'm gonna do it agian. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey fabian.. are them all the tears from the haterz on your roof :0

fixed


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 10:39 PM~19294859
> *hey tino.. are them all the tears from the haterz on your roof :0
> *


It's my car perm ,Fabian. :biggrin: But yes alot of tears are gonna be shead over this car. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19288368
> *Yall doin chrome then???
> *


 :dunno: 

Gona need a set of lowers than gona need chromed.Rather keep the work as local as i can


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 11 2010, 12:28 AM~19295766
> *:dunno:
> 
> Gona need a set of lowers than gona need chromed.Rather keep the work as local as i can
> *


We can get them done anytime homie.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2010, 11:37 AM~19292336
> *Finnally starting on my new ride,it's a 62 that i got for most hated.Took it to our shop for some westcoast Flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters get ready i'm gonna do it agian. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look'n good Fabian, glad to see you doing a old school chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*HOW MUCH FOR A FULL FRAME WRAP FOR A 2DR. CADILLAC ??*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2010, 05:37 PM~19292336
> *Finnally starting on my new ride,it's a 62 that i got for most hated.Took it to our shop for some westcoast Flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters get ready i'm gonna do it agian. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The top is done and god damn just wait untill the haters see what we did now. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i got the tears of my Fans(haters)in my candy. :biggrin:
Just give up allready haters,you can't win. :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

MOST HATED DEUCE


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

That top looks sick Fabian... Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2010, 01:14 AM~19321633
> *MOST HATED DEUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2010, 01:14 AM~19321633
> *MOST HATED DEUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 15 2010, 01:42 AM~19327273
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BIG M homie.They can't touch us.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 14 2010, 10:06 PM~19325581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie i'll make sure the Majestics are deep as fuck at this show.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2010, 06:56 PM~19327408
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BIG M homie.They can't touch us.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kc63drop

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2010, 01:14 AM~19321633
> *MOST HATED DEUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

facebook here we come!!!!!! :biggrin: 




http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...41927711?v=wall


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 15 2010, 03:30 PM~19335400
> *facebook        here we come!!!!!! :biggrin:
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...41927711?v=wall
> *


I got you added homie :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2010, 09:25 PM~19319963
> *The top is done and god damn just wait untill the haters see what we did now. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 i got the tears of my Fans(haters)in my candy. :biggrin:
> Just give up allready haters,you can't win. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

Members: ~ElcoRider~, 86 buick regal, juandik


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19335676
> *Members: ~ElcoRider~, 86 buick regal, juandik
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
jaun still thinking of us. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 15 2010, 06:17 PM~19333426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 15 2010, 05:55 PM~19335560
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> *


TEARS OF A HATER :0 :0


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 15 2010, 07:17 PM~19335743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jaun still thinking of us. :biggrin:
> *


douchebag i knew that was coming paint looks good tho.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 15 2010, 11:26 PM~19335820
> *douchebag    i knew that was coming  paint looks good tho.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I know everyone likes to keep there eyes on us. :biggrin: And thanks it's the car of my dreams so i'm gonna do it right.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2010, 01:14 AM~19321633
> *MOST HATED DEUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 16 2010, 12:47 AM~19336475
> *:0 damn looking good :thumbsup:
> *


you know how we do. :biggrin: Thanks bro


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Noahs top that he helped do. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Dec 17 2010, 07:43 PM~19355868-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Dec 17 2010, 12:59 AM~19349629
> *Noahs top that he helped do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## garageartguy

:nicoderm:

I was planning on going to LA for New Years, will my car be ready!?! Either way.., i'm planning on making a trip to KC! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 22 2010, 10:38 AM~19391907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> I was planning on going to LA for New Years, will my car be ready!?! Either way.., i'm planning on making a trip to KC!  Happy Holidays!!!
> *


Wish i could make it to new years,yeah it should be done.I pm'ed you check it and holla back.


----------



## counterfit69

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 16 2010, 11:59 PM~19349629
> *Noahs top that he helped do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


king shit 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@Dec 23 2010, 06:46 AM~19400348
> *king shit
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thats what we are the KINGs of K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The next frameoff being done man the BIG M is coming hard on em.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 24 2010, 11:21 PM~19413551
> *WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> *


Merry christmas to the whole Black magis crew.Yo perm the K.C. show looks like it's on this summer start planning now. :biggrin: The M gonna take this bitch over. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just want to say merry christmas to all of our customers,club members,friends and family.Hell anyone that has ever gave us a helping hand in anyway.











MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Merry X-mas. !!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay

Merry X-Mas to u guys from TRU RYDAZ


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2010, 11:25 PM~19319963
> *The top is done and god damn just wait untill the haters see what we did now. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 i got the tears of my Fans(haters)in my candy. :biggrin:
> Just give up allready haters,you can't win. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 62 lookin good fabian


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:10 PM~19458418
> *the 62 lookin good fabian
> *


Thanks homie i got along way to go on it but i like the way the top turned out for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

hey fabian top is looking badass. duece is gonna be sick..but we all knew that already.

let me know if your trip gets delayed. i'll have parts ready by around the end of the month to go. thanks bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 2 2011, 05:51 PM~19481136
> *hey fabian top is looking badass. duece is gonna be sick..but we all knew that already.
> 
> let me know if your trip gets delayed. i'll have parts ready by around the end of the month to go. thanks bro.
> *


thats cool,i'll take it on the next one.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 17 2010, 12:59 AM~19349629
> *Noahs top that he helped do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thutz all I can say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2010, 10:25 PM~19319963
> *The top is done and god damn just wait untill the haters see what we did now. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 i got the tears of my Fans(haters)in my candy. :biggrin:
> Just give up allready haters,you can't win. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Fabian!!! K.C. gonna be killin' them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless deuce




----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Dec 17 2010, 02:59 AM~19349629-->
> 
> 
> 
> Noahs top that he helped do. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19355868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:  * Dam...... * :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 PM~19500693
> *Damn Fabian!!! K.C. gonna be killin' them!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You have no idea.  So how are you doing homie get them 5 cars done yet?  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 4 2011, 04:57 PM~19502045
> *You have no idea.  So how are you doing homie get them 5 cars done yet?   :biggrin:
> *


yeah were right there homie, was jus talking to DMack about that!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Double post


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 11:30 PM~19502352
> *yeah were right there homie, was jus talking to DMack about that!!!   :biggrin:
> *


You know i got your back homie. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 4 2011, 10:22 PM~19505960
> *You know i got your back homie. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, cant wait till we get to rep wit' you guys & do our part!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 04:49 AM~19506446
> *thanks homie, cant wait till we get to rep wit' you guys & do our part!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


To be apart of the best takes time,anybody can start alittle b/s club and think they doing it.But to really do it it takes time.I know you've been putting in the work homie,just it it moving and it will happen soon enough.  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 AM~19520138
> *To be apart of the best takes time,anybody can start alittle b/s club and think they doing it.But to really do it it takes time.I know you've been putting in the work homie,just it it moving and it will happen soon enough.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

interesting weekend,..........................lol


----------



## BigButta63

HOMIE ALL THIS DAM SNOW AND ICE AND ITS COLD :angry: YOU KC HOMIE STAY WARM!!!!!! THE SAME DOWN HERE IN ST LOUIS HOMIE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 10:12 PM~19557644
> *interesting weekend,..........................lol
> *


 :biggrin: Guess it was proven we still the number to beat,on video!!!!!!!!  :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 12 2011, 12:54 AM~19569246
> *HOMIE ALL THIS DAM SNOW AND ICE AND ITS COLD  :angry: YOU KC HOMIE STAY WARM!!!!!! THE SAME DOWN HERE IN ST LOUIS HOMIE
> *


Yeah it sucks,whats up with the homies from 314?Havn't talked to them lately.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8264315


----------



## Suburban Swingin

sneak pic of our lastest masterpiece.Rickys 64 rag's old school BMH setup all hardlined out.




























Sitting nice and low.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another monte ls frame off. :0 :0


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2011, 08:10 PM~19599209
> *sneak pic  of our lastest masterpiece.Rickys 64 rag's old school BMH setup all hardlined out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting nice and low.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2011, 11:40 PM~19601800
> *Another monte ls frame off. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 02:10 PM~19605292
> *
> *


yes sir, and more commin..................


----------



## Southside01




----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2011, 07:10 PM~19599209
> *sneak pic  of our lastest masterpiece.Rickys 64 rag's old school BMH setup all hardlined out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting nice and low.
> *



:h5: 

Big thanks to Tino & Fabian, they weren't even bullshittin when they said it would be well worth the wait!!! Got the '64 rag back today & i was speechless when i popped the trunk! I never had a doubt, what Streetriders could do but, I am impressed! Any disappointments i had about the delays went out the window when i laid eyes on the craftsmanship inside! The perfect centerpiece to what lies ahead.. uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 17 2011, 08:54 AM~19617869
> *:h5:
> 
> Big thanks to Tino & Fabian, they weren't even bullshittin when they said it would be well worth the wait!!! Got the '64 rag back today & i was speechless when i popped the trunk! I never had a doubt, what Streetriders could do but, I am impressed! Any disappointments i had about the delays went out the window when i laid eyes on the craftsmanship inside! The perfect centerpiece to what lies ahead..  uffin:
> *


You know when building these kinda cars theres always stuff you can't for see happing.but we try our best and we do put our hearts into these builds,Thanks alot for trusting us with your baby,i can't wait untill the finished product is taking 1st's at the shows this summer. :0 :biggrin:Once you chrome everything and do the fiberglass around what we did,shit it's gonna be bad ass.


----------



## Lolo22

:wow: :wow: Wow that work looks legendary, oh wait TINO is past that level.... :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Jan 18 2011, 05:35 PM~19629256
> *:wow:  :wow: Wow that work looks legendary, oh wait TINO is past that level.... :0
> *


He's like a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 03:36 PM~19631143
> *He's like a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We had a last minute delay because of the driveshaft so it put the trip back one day.But we got it fixed and loaded it up for the road.Rolled into the night and got to texas at 3:30am.Woke up had breakfast with dirty and then hit north texas meeting which is where ricky was gfetting the ride.Another one gone we just don't stop ,this will be another one in the mag before long. Thanks too dirty and the North texas chapter for showing us luv like always.This is Majestics at it's best all helping each other getting these new rides done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 03:51 PM~19631268
> *We had a last minute delay because of the driveshaft so it put the trip back one day.But we got it fixed and loaded it up for the road.Rolled into the night and got to texas at 3:30am.Woke up had breakfast with dirty and then hit north texas meeting which is where ricky was gfetting the ride.Another one gone we just don't stop ,this will be another one in the mag before long. Thanks too dirty and the North texas chapter for showing us luv like always.This is Majestics at it's best all helping each other getting these new rides done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn bro you puttin that dodge to work!!! :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19631352
> *Damn bro you puttin that dodge to work!!!  :wow:
> *


90,000 miles in 2 years. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave: looking good in here... whats the good word on some springs?


----------



## Lolo22

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 02:36 PM~19631143
> *He's like a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 03:11 PM~19631432
> *90,000 miles in 2 years. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332 
Hope u guys can make it out  *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 06:00 PM~19631890
> *:wave: looking good in here... whats the good word on some springs?
> *


What kind you need?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 19 2011, 11:19 AM~19638999
> *What kind you need?
> *


cheap , used, something for my front of my lac, fabian has the details...


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2011, 06:55 PM~19598672
> *http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8264315
> *


DAM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Pjay

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500 

Rules to be posted SOON  *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres another 64 we finished back in late nov.He bought it to us after sitting for along time in storage.It had a wrapped frame,but he wanted to go back to stock.So we took it off the frame ,sold the wrapped frame and put it all back together on a stock frame.We put all new bushings and body mounts and balljoints.And we had everything painted black.it's just sitting here waiting to go to another shop in town that owes him alot of free work,(to be put back together.)It's a really clean 64


----------



## E

Big ups to streetriders


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

X2 Lookin real good out there fellas.... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19704260
> *X2 Lookin real good out there fellas.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homies,you guys also. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 26 2011, 08:19 PM~19703861
> *Big ups to streetriders
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19725836
> *Thanks homie.
> *


 
HOMIE HERE COME MORE SNOW AND ICE  CANT WAIT TILL SPRING GET HERE


----------



## Pjay

*HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO NEW MEXICO IN APRIL LIKE WE HAD TALKED ABOUT *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 30 2011, 06:41 AM~19735038
> *HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO NEW MEXICO IN APRIL LIKE WE HAD TALKED ABOUT
> *


Keep me posted on the date and we will for sure try dogg.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Ok we got the delta back in for a final look over then it goes off to paint.It's been getting the beat done to it,and getting the motor finished.Tinos also starting on sleeps frame for the 60 rag ,and baldos frame is getting smoothed out.Woadies frame is almost done getting painted and the body goes out to paint this week.We are busy and have alot more backed up.I'll post pics soon.

also i'm about to make another chrome run if anyone from any club needs anything just holla at me this week.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 30 2011, 06:13 AM~19734837
> *
> HOMIE HERE COME MORE SNOW AND ICE   CANT WAIT TILL SPRING GET HERE
> *


Not us we have alot to do before spring. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

2011 is ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8321431


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 09:56 AM~19765646
> *2011 is ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8321431
> *


LOL you're a fool!

What up my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 2 2011, 04:19 PM~19765773
> *LOL you're a fool!
> 
> What up my brotha from anotha motha  :biggrin:
> *


Just grinding ,you know.You all get this snow like we did.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 10:45 AM~19765958
> *Just grinding ,you know.You all get this snow like we did.
> *


Man shit did we?? Yeah we got hit pretty hard! Cars all over the city are stuck on the side of the road.. Thank god for my F350 and 4 wheel drive :biggrin: I was smashin through all that bullshit!

Sounds like you guys are coming out strong this year! Glad to hear! I should have the T-top done by Tulsa at the latest.. Shooting out for chrome in March so if you need anything let me know


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 2 2011, 06:16 PM~19766666
> *Man shit did we?? Yeah we got hit pretty hard! Cars all over the city are stuck on the side of the road.. Thank god for my F350 and 4 wheel drive  :biggrin:  I was smashin through all that bullshit!
> 
> Sounds like you guys are coming out strong this year! Glad to hear! I should have the T-top done by Tulsa at the latest.. Shooting out for chrome in March so if you need anything let me know
> *


march i'm going next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 03:08 PM~19767957
> *march i'm going next weekend. :biggrin:
> *


LOL fucker :biggrin: Hey get with me tonight when you have a free minute.. need to chop some shit up with you


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 09:56 AM~19765646
> *2011 is ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8321431
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We got 12 inches of snow and couldn't leave the house for 2 days.So what do you do???????????????


















Pull your suspension and get it ready for chrome plating. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2011, 12:17 AM~19774531
> *We got 12 inches of snow and couldn't leave the house for 2 days.So what do you do???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your suspension and get it ready for chrome plating. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 3 2011, 02:30 PM~19775867
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2011, 02:17 AM~19774531
> *We got 12 inches of snow and couldn't leave the house for 2 days.So what do you do???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your suspension and get it ready for chrome plating. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 AM~19774531
> *We got 12 inches of snow and couldn't leave the house for 2 days.So what do you do???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your suspension and get it ready for chrome plating. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sounds like a good idea i need a chrome suspension :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19778615
> *That sounds like a good idea i need a chrome suspension  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going next weekend get your stuff to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19782580
> *I'm going next weekend get your stuff to me. :biggrin:
> *


I just started wrapping my frame for the car been too busy with everybody elses stuff :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 AM~19774531
> *We got 12 inches of snow and couldn't leave the house for 2 days.So what do you do???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your suspension and get it ready for chrome plating. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit,we didnt get that much here :wow: .Shit load of ice tho

Looking good tho chief :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 4 2011, 04:41 AM~19782909
> *I just started wrapping my frame for the car been too busy with everybody elses stuff  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats our problem too for us shop comes first,so mine we'll have to wait but it will get there in time. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man this shit just don't stop another full frameoff job,and a first for us all gold suspension. :0 :biggrin: Man this ones gonna be big. :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19810949
> *Man this shit just don't stop another full frameoff job,and a first for us all gold suspension. :0  :biggrin: Man this ones gonna be big. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 7 2011, 05:27 PM~19810949
> *Man this shit just don't stop another full frameoff job,and a first for us all gold suspension. :0  :biggrin: Man this ones gonna be big. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Feb 7 2011, 11:59 PM~19811192
> *:0
> *


What up 20


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Taking another big shipment for chrome,if anyone in kc needs anything holla before sat.


----------



## Pjay




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

jus hopping thru :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 19 2011, 09:34 PM~19910673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus hopping thru :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie,you get them kits going for me. :biggrin: :biggrin: We don't Brag about it but we got alot of shit lined up.Big and small jobs and BMH is helping us stay on top. :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another one coming to us,it's our prospects solo's new ride.

























[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

old frame we did.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

i cant wait to start the setup on this one.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 24 2011, 04:34 AM~19946134
> *i cant wait to start the setup on this one.
> *


yeah it's gonna be tight. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL+Feb 23 2011, 09:34 PM~19946134-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to start the setup on this one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2011, 07:19 PM~19953726
> *yeah it's gonna be tight. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 3 2011, 11:50 PM~20008917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That big order go out yet homie? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:That stuffs for the 4 rides we are working on, We busy making money,not wasting time on rides that aren't making any.   Thats why we've made it this long. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This trunk is getting finished up now,just wait. :biggrin:


----------



## 1972 impala envy

I would like to get a quote for reinforcing my front end on a 1972 impala so I can hop a little. I talked to big perm in vegas and he recommended I contact you since I'm in kansas. thanks


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Allens old elco hitting bumper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Gas hopping


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 3 2011, 05:50 PM~20008917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres 2 more coming to streetriders from OUT OF TOWN  :biggrin: A regal And an old monte can't wait to get these things swangin. :biggrin: 

.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Whats up fellas :wave:


----------



## VItreryda

ttt


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin: just strted a topic on the caddy.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20129262
derick, you got any interior pics you can help me out with? :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 15 2011, 04:58 PM~20098397
> *Whats up fellas :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

On the road agian picking up chrome and dropping off more ,it don't stop.plus bringing back another car from texas to do. :0 :0 And stopping in tulsa too look at one that we might be doing soon. :biggrin: shit tino we need more help. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2011, 09:31 PM~20131230
> *On the road agian picking up chrome and dropping off more ,it don't stop.plus bringing back another car from texas to do. :0  :0 And stopping in tulsa too look at one that we might be doing soon. :biggrin: shit tino we need more help. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

No shit !!!! Now accepting app's. Bring your tools and your heart, you will need both!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 20 2011, 08:33 AM~20133339
> *No shit !!!! Now accepting app's. Bring your tools and your heart,  you will need both!!!! :biggrin:
> *


too bad it would be a three hour commute to work ...or i would been there already


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 20 2011, 03:08 PM~20135462
> *too bad it would be a three hour commute to work ...or i would been there already
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Just got back from dallas,picked up some chrome,will post pics soon,and picked up another car.i can't say what untill it's done.ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: And we have another customer bringing another car from out of town this weekend.man we might have to start thinking about going full time with this.


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 20 2011, 12:33 PM~20133339
> *No shit !!!! Now accepting app's. Bring your tools and your heart,  you will need both!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Might be a long drive to work everyday.. canada to kc :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 24 2011, 05:44 AM~20166389
> *Might be a long drive to work everyday.. canada to kc  :0
> *


For us majestics that ain't shit.We drive everywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Just got our shipment!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

These are for two customers brand new to the game. One 2 pump. One three pump big block for the front.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Timmy's cutlass. Tim works here and has been building the car for a awhile now. Racking it now, then to the body shop.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Timmy's car is getting. Modified gen1 piston tank, chrome steel side pressure. Drilled out block. All chrome fittings,back pumps, and adex.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20179374
> *Timmy's cutlass. Tim works here and has been building the car for a awhile now. Racking it now, then to the body shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit that white boys gonna be kicking peoples asses with that cutty. :0 :0 :0 :0
Why are the wheels pushed back?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 25 2011, 08:49 PM~20179339
> *These are for two customers brand new to the game. One 2 pump. One three pump big block for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man we've been getting alot of those lately. :0 :0 :0 We don't just work on our own rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 25 2011, 08:40 PM~20179285
> *Just got our shipment!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Black magic everything looks great. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL+Mar 25 2011, 01:49 PM~20179339-->
> 
> 
> 
> These are for two customers brand new to the game. One 2 pump. One three pump big block for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2011, 04:06 PM~20180141
> *Thanks Black magic everything looks great. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2011, 05:05 PM~20180125
> *Man we've been getting alot of those lately. :0  :0  :0 We don't just work on our own rides. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 25 2011, 09:15 PM~20181363
> *:werd:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Hope u guys can make it out for good friday should be some good competition for the hop coming out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrude82

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 25 2011, 03:49 PM~20179339
> *These are for two customers brand new to the game. One 2 pump. One three pump big block for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit looks like what i ordered....dreamin about this since i was 14..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another big ride coming out of Streetriders Hydraulics.gonna be the badest vert out here.


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 25 2011, 01:55 PM~20179374
> *Timmy's cutlass. Tim works here and has been building the car for a awhile now. Racking it now, then to the body shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


officer tim?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2011, 11:17 AM~20200493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another big ride coming out of Streetriders Hydraulics.gonna be the badest vert out here.
> *


Bad Ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Took these parts down to get chromed,some parts for a lowrider bike,a set of bumpers, bumpers had some rust wholes in them,and some parts are for an old bomb.So the parts were in pretty bad shape.But i think they came out looking real good.The big bumpers,handel bars and the grill weren't done yet so i'll have pics of them soon.Oh yeah and my a arms and trailing arms for my 82 lincoln hopper.it's not a show car so i didn't worry about smoothing the arms.

before:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

After:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Mar 28 2011, 06:04 AM~20198297
> *oh shit looks like what i ordered....dreamin about this since i was 14..
> *


Well we are glad you trusted your car with us to help make that dream come true.
Got the car tonight we are gonna get on it and have pics up for ya soon.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 28 2011, 02:10 PM~20201323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Took these parts down to get chromed,some parts for a lowrider bike,a set of bumpers, bumpers had some rust wholes in them,and some parts are for an old bomb.So the parts were in pretty bad shape.But i think they came out looking real good.The big bumpers,handel bars and the grill weren't done yet so i'll have pics of them soon.Oh yeah and my a arms and trailing arms for my 82 lincoln hopper.it's not a show car so i didn't worry about smoothing the arms.
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2011, 07:12 PM~20203633
> *After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out real good for no grinding :nicoderm:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 28 2011, 05:12 PM~20203633-->
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody's working on an old school :0 hope you guys are not making it a hopper hno: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2011, 05:17 PM~20203670
> *Well we are glad you trusted your car with us to help make that dream come true.
> Got the car tonight we are gonna get on it and have pics up for ya soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These 78-79's are growing on me :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 29 2011, 04:53 AM~20206466
> *Somebody's working on an old school  :0  hope you guys are not making it a hopper hno: :thumbsup:
> These 78-79's are growing on me :thumbsup:
> *


Nah the chrome for the old school,is for aron at one of a kind.  and i got a 79 for sale,holla. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2011, 12:17 AM~20203670
> *Well we are glad you trusted your car with us to help make that dream come true.
> Got the car tonight we are gonna get on it and have pics up for ya soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Joe we got the pumps all together tonight,wiring the switches next then the rack. :biggrin:


----------



## jrude82

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2011, 10:12 PM~20213905
> *Joe we got the pumps all together tonight,wiring the switches next then the rack. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 looks real nice


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Mar 30 2011, 03:39 AM~20214221
> * looks real nice
> *


Glad you like. :biggrin: Switches are wired and in the car,now the rack.


----------



## 1972 impala envy

Dropped mine off yesterday for front end reinforcements.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Apr 3 2011, 04:52 PM~20249159
> *Dropped mine off yesterday for front end reinforcements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry I missed you when you dropped the car off . Super clean though I love it!
We'll keep you posted on the progress . Thanks. For choosing us. We won't let you down.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 4 2011, 12:49 AM~20249939
> *Sorry I missed you when you dropped the car off . Super clean though I love it!
> We'll keep you posted on the progress . Thanks. For choosing us. We won't let you down.
> *


x 100 Sorry i was in a hurry homie,thanks agian for letting us do your ride.someone driving that far to have work done really says something.I'll holla at you and keep you informed with the progress.


----------



## E

keep up the good work fella's


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Cleaning my 82's frame up a bit for the new chrome.


----------



## 1972 impala envy

No worries about it. I'm just glad you can get it in so soon. I had to turn and burn so I could get home. I left the wheel lock key on the driver side floor and also there's two little pieces, a clip and a small white piece i believe on the floor if you find them will you put the small pieces in the ashtray please.

thanks


----------



## jrude82

triple t


----------



## Suburban Swingin

another street set up we just got done with.it's a 2 pump Black magic hydro kit.We did it in like 5 days and thats only working on it maybe 3 of those days. :biggrin: Came out real nice hope your happy with it joe if you need anything just holla.Thanks agian for lettting us do it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Apr 5 2011, 05:31 PM~20264572
> *No worries about it. I'm just glad you can get it in so soon. I  had to turn and burn so I could get home. I left the wheel lock key on the driver side floor and also there's two little pieces, a clip and a small white piece i believe on the floor if you find them will you put the small pieces in the ashtray please.
> 
> thanks
> *


No problem will do.Looks like we are gonna start on it next week,i'll keep in touch. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

another one coming to us this month.it's for sleep our prospect from omaha nebraska.It's gonna be a badass regal for sure.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another car on the streets out of streetriders hydraulics.and another happy customer.Thanks joe.


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 7 2011, 10:15 AM~20282443
> *Another car on the streets out of streetriders hydraulics.and another happy customer.Thanks joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT ANOTHER NOAH


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

nice.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 7 2011, 10:06 PM~20284516
> *OH SHIT ANOTHER NOAH
> *


They could be twins,but they aren't related? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 8 2011, 12:31 AM~20288298
> *They could be twins,but they aren't related? :biggrin:
> *


double trouble. you never know, he might be a prospect in a couple years.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

I was thinkin the same thing........


> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2011, 11:31 PM~20300843
> *double trouble. you never know, he might be a prospect in a couple years.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 10 2011, 04:31 AM~20300843
> *double trouble. you never know, he might be a prospect in a couple years.
> *


Is he ready for that. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Well just got another car out,It's a malibu wagon we did for john.We did his rack for 8 batts and 3 pumps.And set up his coil over..He's from realistic impressions CC took 2 days came out real nice.We didn't paint the rack because he's having it painted when he paints the car.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We also just got done with gabes single pump regal ,we did new a arms for it and put in new clyinders and hoses.It got up real nice for a single street roller.He's from estillo cc.We got new springs coming for it which should help it out alot,i'll post hopp pics when we get the springs in.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The delta we did got the motor put in and running,it got all the beat and panels put in.And was dropped off at the One of a kind 2 weeks ago for paint and interior.This is gonna be the baddest delta ever to hit the streets of K.C. coming out of streetriders for southside cc.damn we sure are working on alot of different clubs cars guess the streets of KC know what shop is the best to go to. :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 14 2011, 11:18 PM~20343146
> *The delta we did got the motor put in and running,it got all the beat and panels put in.And was dropped off at the One of a kind 2 weeks ago for paint and interior.This is gonna be the baddest delta ever to hit the streets of K.C. coming out of streetriders for southside cc.damn we sure are working on alot of different clubs cars guess the streets of KC know what shop is the best to go to. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and Tulsa as well! :biggrin: My car will not be the last car you do from here...believe that! If it is, I'll start building another car for i can send that to StreetRiders too! 

P.S.
Dont forget, we need to hook up on your next trip to D-Town for I can get the stick before the picnic, thanks.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 16 2011, 03:53 AM~20349486
> *and Tulsa as well! :biggrin:  My car will not be the last car you do from here...believe that! If it is, I'll start building another car for i can send that to StreetRiders too!
> 
> P.S.
> Dont forget, we need to hook up on your next trip to D-Town for I can get the stick before the picnic, thanks.
> *


I'm going down this saturday,so hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

3 more cars we are gonna get done in the next week or two.Man this shit don't stop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This is gonna be a fun one to work on.the paint is just crazy these pics don't do it justice,it's gonna get 4 more coats of clear then wetsanded and buffed after we do the hydro work.Man the paint goes from ruby red to gold to brown then to green.Looks sick when it's under light.Plus he has all chrome suspension for it.And you allready know what we will do to the trunk with the hydros. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pics from one of our members kids b day party.


----------



## E

keep up the good work


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by E_@Apr 19 2011, 12:26 AM~20367443
> *keep up the good work
> *


We are homie thanks.


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 20 2011, 03:47 AM~20377367
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up brother.


----------



## 1972 impala envy

Nice work. Get a chance to start on my impala yet?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Apr 21 2011, 01:51 PM~20387801
> *Nice work. Get a chance to start on my impala yet?
> *


Yes sir,were on the arms now. :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 18 2011, 08:47 AM~20363827
> *Pics from one of our members kids b day party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks for everyone that showed up...WEST SIDE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man we've been so busy havn'e had time to post pics well heres a few.
We worked on our first donk. :biggrin: We fixed the frame where the a-arms are up front,and extended his a arms so his 26's wouldn't pimp in so much.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We also took down yet another chrome shipment,we took down chrome in candy.A candy truck that is.ha ha


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We did some chrome work for an old homie.The arms were done at a shop in st joe,real nice looking arms.And we chromed them for them.They are for a homie from street style cc here in KC.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We also got the front stuff chromed for one of our prospects,teddys caddy.he ain't playing he's coming out hard for his first low low.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We are also making the hop stick for the INDIVIDUALS tulsa chapters picnic in june.Big props to the homies for coming to us.Much love and respect between the M and I.Wait untill you see what we have in mind for the stick. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20439156
> *We also got the front stuff chromed for one of our prospects,teddys caddy.he ain't playing he's coming out hard for his first low low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking Caddy. Lays out pretty hard too.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Apr 29 2011, 01:12 AM~20442791
> *Nice looking Caddy. Lays out pretty hard too.
> *


Thanks homie,teddy is going all out on it.The chrome is really gonns set this caddy off.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whaqts up my boy....Lookin good up there playa. Layin down some wet ---wet paint :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181...1&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2011, 01:36 PM~20453172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Single pump streetcar streetriders built and thats not all it does.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Tinos tranny all painted up ready to put in the lac.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

A streetriders built car took a win out in them KC streets today,big props to solo one of our prospects.He was at a show and got pulled up on.And he kicked that ass. :biggrin: 

Majestics kc and streetriders hydros is puttin it down this summer just watch.


----------



## flaco78

:thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO U GUYS AT STREETRIDERS...CAINT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 2 2011, 03:21 AM~20462256
> *:thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO U GUYS AT STREETRIDERS...CAINT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT..
> *


Back bumper all day at streetriders.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 09:23 PM~20462283
> *Back bumper all day at streetriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2011, 07:36 AM~20453172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good like always guys!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 2 2011, 09:17 AM~20465152
> *Lookin good like always guys!!!
> *


Thanks bro. How you been. What's new?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 2 2011, 09:17 AM~20465463
> *Thanks bro.  How you been.  What's new?
> *


Been good homie! Busy trying to get these cars together like you.. Got a new single pump Im trying to finish up with so we'll see. I'd like to hit Tulsa with it. but not sure if that's going to happen. Its still a bare frame lol..


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 2 2011, 10:54 AM~20465758
> *Been good homie! Busy trying to get these cars together like you.. Got a new single pump Im trying to finish up with so we'll see. I'd like to hit Tulsa with it. but not sure if that's going to happen. Its still a bare frame lol..
> *


Cool. You gonna start build topic on it ?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 2 2011, 02:01 PM~20467699
> *Cool. You gonna start build topic on it ?
> *


LOL I should, but Im pretty bad about taking pics.. I'll try to rustle some up and start one when she's almost done :biggrin:


----------



## jrude82

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2011, 08:36 AM~20453172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaaamn! Does That soda machine work? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@May 4 2011, 06:46 AM~20481216
> *Daaaaaaaamn! Does That soda machine work? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a clean 72 we are working on.we are doing the front a arms extended and reinforced not molded just cleaned up a bit.And we are reinforcing the crossmember up front while he has his motor out and the front side rails of the frame.it's a really clean car and we are glad he trusted it with us.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2011, 08:09 PM~19703777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This 64 we did got shipped to another shop that owes the owner work today.It had a wrapped frame and wanted to go back stock.So we did him up a full rollin suspension all new bushings and ball joints and body mounts.And painted the whole thing black for him.Now the othwer shop is gonna put it back together for him for some work they owed him,it's a really clean 64 and should look really nice when it's done.another one gone on to the next. :biggrin:


----------



## back bumper regal83

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 28 2011, 09:58 AM~20439141
> *We did some chrome work for an old homie.The arms were done at a shop in st joe,real nice looking arms.And we chromed them for them.They are for a homie from street style cc here in KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt know you sleep with street style's chrome on your bedroom floor? lol jk they look nice!!!


----------



## DEWEY

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@May 7 2011, 03:11 PM~20502503
> *I didnt know you sleep with street style's chrome on your  bedroom floor? lol jk they look nice!!!
> *


Nah all the chrome we do for the other clubs in town is in my garage.  :biggrin: And yes they do look good,can't wait to see the car done.


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 10:23 PM~20462283
> *Back bumper all day at streetriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BigButta63

:wave:


----------



## iixxvmmii

What up KC fam... sellin the bucket.... tryin to get the word out. Sell or trade for el camino or chev truck.  

84 Cuttlas for sale 2400 OBO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Suburban Swingin

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


 Whats up homie,we got pics coming soon of all the lastest work.We've been busy.Just busted out the 90'd out caddy that is killing all caddys in town.Streetriders/kandy shop built.My home computer is down but once i get iot working i'll post pics.


----------



## 1972 impala envy

Picked up my 72 on saturday. Work was above my expectiations. Great pricing and quality work in a short amount of time. Thank you to the crew at Street Riders.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1972 impala envy said:


> Picked up my 72 on saturday. Work was above my expectiations. Great pricing and quality work in a short amount of time. Thank you to the crew at Street Riders.


man i havn't been on here in a long time.Thankyou homie for trusting your ride with us keep us up on the progress and pics of it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hope you guys can make the westside lowriders picnic this year,,,looking forward to a rematch with that lincoln:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

That sounds like fun........


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> hope you guys can make the westside lowriders picnic this year,,,looking forward to a rematch with that lincoln:thumbsup:


 you guys coming to tulsa,and we are looking into going for sure.


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> you guys coming to tulsa,and we are looking into going for sure.



we was thinking about going to Tulsa but we have to much work to get done before the picnic 
It would be cool if you guys come down for the picnic


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

We have brand new 1000 cca deka battteries for sale at 75 ea.only got 20 left. Hit us up.


----------



## MUFASA

OLDSCHOOL said:


> We have brand new 1000 cca deka battteries for sale at 75 ea.only got 20 left. Hit us up.



:wave:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

What's up hommie.


----------



## fesboogie

TTT for the Fam!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

OLDSCHOOL said:


> What's up hommie.


sup holms.. jus wanted to give you some props for comming out to denver put'n it down.. it was good to see you guys out do'n your thang :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

yes sir its always a good time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

well we are still pushing we just got a 65 impala in for a full frameoff and hydro set up,we just finished the buick regal,we are working on a new hopper for some homies from out of state.plus all the work we are doing for our own members to be ready for dallas and vegas.man this thang never stops and we love it.My home computer is still down as soon as it's up pics will be posted.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Next weekend homies. Hope to see you there


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Suburban Swingin said:


> Delta's gone we started on it back on aug 31st 2009 so 10 months for a full frameoff,chrome undies,molded and painted frame,painted under belly and custom set-up.Not bad for a part time shop,also it was in the paint shop for like 2 months.And over the winter we don't go down when it's really bad. :biggrin: Now it's off to the motor shop,and interior,and beat shops.Then the whole cars getting repainted. i'll still be posting progress pics of it. :biggrin:
> I would like to thank terry for letting us do his ride and thank our neighbor gallo for doing all the paint work,and steve his club mate for the help also.
> 
> QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Aug 31 2009, 06:24 PM)
> Heres a new one we just got in,doing a stress wrap with a 4 pump kit and all the suspension on it.
> pieces for the bottom a-arms
> top a-arm not done smoothing it out yet.


Well since this delta we did left our shop he had the motor put in the beat done all new paint job and interior.and he just got it finished and took it to it's first show.And it took best CAR of the show and got pics put in the local paper and had a photo shoot for the cover of another local paper.Not bad for it's first time out,congrats and thanks go out to the owner terry from southside cc for doing it right and for letting us do the frameoff on his car.I'll try and post pics of it at this show soon.

He did away with the top and there was windows under there.

http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af241/kc_lowridergirl/Wild West Showdown 2011/DSC01463.jpg

http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af241/kc_lowridergirl/Wild West Showdown 2011/DSC01425.jpg


----------



## Cali-Stylz

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man after 3 months i finally got my home computer working agian,so pics are soon to come.To all riders out there we have 38 1000cca dekas brand new for 75 each.thats a good 25 dollars under reg retail price here in K.C. while they last.holla.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

MAJESTICS K.C.


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> Man after 3 months i finally got my home computer working agian,so pics are soon to come.To all riders out there we have 38 1000cca dekas brand new for 75 each.thats a good 25 dollars under reg retail price here in K.C. while they last.holla.


Stop look'n up all that porn you computer won't crash .lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Our hopper at the denver LRM show hopping with the best of the best.And My homies 90'd out caddy that took 1st in 90's mild luxury.Streetriders built.And my other homies super clean 63 that we are about to juice.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Teddy doing what it takes to earn his Majestics plaque.Painted the frame,gas tank,wheel wells and adding chrome before the denver show.And it paid off with a 1st place in 80's mild luxury class.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Got my 82 back on the ground after 4 months,i painted all the frame gloss black and chromed the a -arms and the trailing arms.Nothing perfect because it's just a hopper.I slao got Brand new all chrome wheels with gold knockoffs for it.


----------



## MUFASA

Lookn good !


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Did you guys here that ?


----------



## Purple Haze

Some take back video's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Purple Haze said:


> Some take back video's


lol fun night at the grand opening of that other shop in town.So you got that cutty ready bro?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


Glad to see that you all are doing it this way,at like a show so the po po cant fuck with us.


----------



## ice64berg

good thing flyer says car clubs and solo riders invited ... gotta try to keep them bad apples out hope it all goes well


----------



## MR87LS

70 east will bring you to the LOU on the 17th


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man we are still opened and still putting out that work heres the lastest out of streetriders hydraulics.We are still the only shop to get a top of the line low low built,frame up,we got that chrome hook up.and we'll make ya famous.holla at your boy for work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

We are coming up on 6 years of being here at the new shop,and we were at the old shop for many years before that.and in that time we have put out some sick cars.And we've made alot of good friends.i havn't been on lil alot since they redid it,hell i don't think many poeple have been on it since then.lol But we are busyer then ever and we are working on some more masterpieces that will hit the show seen next summer.Thers 1 thing that we have been doing that one one else seems to be able and compete with here in the midwest.And thats hooking people up with that nice chrome at a good price,we have done several cars and chrome for other shops in town.heres the lastest order,it's for one of a kind paint here in kc.if anyone needs chrome work done just holla and we can make it happen for you.i'll try and get some recent pics up of stuff we are working on up on lil soon.remember When you want your ride done right go to the shop thats been in bussiness for over 15 years and where the owners love lowriding.we'll make you and your ride famous.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Looking good homie's ..... Keep droppin them bombs on these fools, and they never gonna caught up....*M* baby!!!!! Thats how we do's it


----------



## fesboogie

TTT whuts good faM!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## MUFASA

OLDSCHOOL said:


> View attachment 388977
> View attachment 388977


NICE !!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homies! Nucr work on the cadi!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homies! Nucr work on the cadi!


not alot,............work,work,work..........thanks, its been a bitch,but i liked how it turned out


----------



## KC GOON

*T T T*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bean


----------



## 502Regal

drasticbean said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

good pic, what were we laughing at ?..........................lol


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii288/majesticskc/?action=view&current=DSCF2523.mp4single gate,7 to the nose,10 in strokes in the back 110%street all day! and on the bumper in 3 licks! StreetRiders baby!


----------



## baggedout81

NICE!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

yes sir.........


----------



## drasticbean

I'M GOOD ...JUST CHILLING.... HOPE U LIKE THE PICS...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

yes sir great pics, thanks,.......


----------



## Purple Haze

OLDSCHOOL said:


> yes sir great pics, thanks,.......


What up home slice


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Not a lot,........ We are doing a toy drive sun. U guys should come up and hangout.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

OLDSCHOOL said:


> good pic, what were we laughing at ?..........................lol


Your glasses fool.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

drasticbean said:


> I'M GOOD ...JUST CHILLING.... HOPE U LIKE THE PICS...


Damn it bean why you make me look so fat in all these pics.lol Just playing i eat good homie.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

OLDSCHOOL said:


> http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii288/majesticskc/?action=view&current=DSCF2523.mp4single gate,7 to the nose,10 in strokes in the back 110%street all day! and on the bumper in 3 licks! StreetRiders baby!


yes sir no frame work no reinforced a arms,just simple set up and bumper,can you buy that.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Suburban Swingin said:


>


our builds don't just look good they work also,this is the first hopp for the show caddy.breaking in the springs.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We are also doing a frame and suspension on a 63 hard top,doing a frame and suspension on a 65 impala,working on another hopper.And are finishing up the frame and suspension for the 60 rag.I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Test hopp show caddy


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Test hopp show caddy http://youtu.be/7MGwayWSuNE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U run chains up front? Does the arms hit the frame? Looks good homie


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

nope, it was about 40 out when we finally got to test it, ......so the oil seemed to be thick, wasnt getting the normal snap. and im pretty sure i need to reset the pistons,........but i got all winter for that,.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Caddy looks good ,,winter sucks ,,hope to see you guys at casper in febuary


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yeah. Our homies in the states tell me about the winter weather and how they fuk the oil up. Hawaii, we dont get that problem. Looks good though. The caddy.


----------



## Purple Haze

Suburban Swingin said:


> Test hopp show caddy http://youtu.be/7MGwayWSuNE


Damn lookin good brotha!!! Sorry couldnt make it out Sunday, but had some family issues unfortunately.. Cant wait to see that lac on the bumper!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Purple Haze said:


> Damn lookin good brotha!!! Sorry couldnt make it out Sunday, but had some family issues unfortunately.. Cant wait to see that lac on the bumper!!


hope everything is o.k. bro............but hell we'll get together this summer im sure. we got more plans for next year............... and yes ima put the lac on the bumper soon.


----------



## Purple Haze

OLDSCHOOL said:


> hope everything is o.k. bro............but hell we'll get together this summer im sure. we got more plans for next year............... and yes ima put the lac on the bumper soon.


Yeah it was some Grandmother issues, but she's better now! Thanks for the concern... Yeah we'll definately get together and smash together big homie!


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## mashingbumper

congrats on the toy drive there is gonna be alot of happy kids this christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT for the KC brothas!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hawaii Tru Rydaz cruzin thru


----------



## regal.1980

What up fabian and tino. How u guys been? I see ya staying busy like always


----------



## Purple Haze

Thinking of snatchin a pallet of Centennials if you guys want in.. Get with me homeslice


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man got back the suspension for the 63 hardtop we are redoing,and got sleep his suspension for the 60 rag.he's gonna send it to chrome and then it will be going back on his frame that we are finishing up.Been real busy but hell seems like no one gets on lil anymore so we havn't been trippin on posting pics.Ill try and get some up soon.


----------



## fesboogie

TTT whuts happenin' faM!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

WhAt's the matter with them ?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

these are better? Did the ones I put on your car break,..... Ever ? Grind off all that weld on the bottom of the a ARM and look at this pic real good at what happens.........


----------



## Suburban Swingin

chevyman said:


> MAN I TURN MY BOY ON TO YALL GUYS AND THIS IS THEY THANKS I GETT ????? KUM ON REALLY THIS ARM LOOK LIKE SHIT THIS GOT T BE A JOKE


You know what thanks for nothing because this has been nothing but a head ache.read my post carefully tyrone.



Wow you know i think everyone knows about us and our work.but after all this shit talking i'm gonna post this one post then whatever is whatever.We build cars to work,we don't build bullshit just so it looks good.These arm's are like every arm we have every built.3 /16th metal around the whole top side,3/16th on both sides underneath,and extended after the bump stop.Problem with extending them at the ear is that it moves the bump stop so it doesn't hit the frame where its meant to.As a result first time you hit your shit your a -arms gonna smack the frame,messing your frame and your chrome up.On the bottom side we never grind the welds off(for 1 you dont see the bottoms)second they stay way stronger without grinding the weld all off.Also we were not told to make completely show arms,we were asked to mold some arms which we did all 4 front arms for 500.If he wanted the bottoms all smooth or if he didn't need them strong then we would have done them different and we would have charged more for them.these pics are messed up they look like the tops are not smooth which they are we just don't go over and over them with a sander so they look like shiny new metal.because at the chrome shop they dip them which removes everything and they come out nice.Chrome these sleep and then lets see them.

here are some we did for a 63 at the exact same time we did sleeps and they are done the exact same way only they have been chromed.plus ours unlike your peoples will not bend or start to crack on ya.
These are the facts like it or hate it doesn't matter,we have made 100's of arms and have never had any break or bend.
































STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS,(816)356 -4547 shop number
KINGS IN EVERY STATE,MAJESTICS K.C.
Black magic Hydros #1 in the game
DREAMTEAM still running the midwest!!
Roll'n dvds #1 video on the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KANDY N CHROME LAYING THE BEST PATTERNS AND FLAKE AROUND!
WE ARE THE REAL REASON K.C. IS LOWRIDING AGIAN HA HA!!!!!!!!!!​







 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post   

[HR][/HR]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Suburban Swingin said:


> You know what thanks for nothing because this has been nothing but a head ache.read my post carefully tyrone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you know i think everyone knows about us and our work.but after all this shit talking i'm gonna post this one post then whatever is whatever.We build cars to work,we don't build bullshit just so it looks good.These arm's are like every arm we have every built.3 /16th metal around the whole top side,3/16th on both sides underneath,and extended after the bump stop.Problem with extending them at the ear is that it moves the bump stop so it doesn't hit the frame where its meant to.As a result first time you hit your shit your a -arms gonna smack the frame,messing your frame and your chrome up.On the bottom side we never grind the welds off(for 1 you dont see the bottoms)second they stay way stronger without grinding the weld all off.Also we were not told to make completely show arms,we were asked to mold some arms which we did all 4 front arms for 500.If he wanted the bottoms all smooth or if he didn't need them strong then we would have done them different and we would have charged more for them.these pics are messed up they look like the tops are not smooth which they are we just don't go over and over them with a sander so they look like shiny new metal.because at the chrome shop they dip them which removes everything and they come out nice.Chrome these sleep and then lets see them.
> 
> here are some we did for a 63 at the exact same time we did sleeps and they are done the exact same way only they have been chromed.plus ours unlike your peoples will not bend or start to crack on ya.
> These are the facts like it or hate it doesn't matter,we have made 100's of arms and have never had any break or bend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS,(816)356 -4547 shop number
> KINGS IN EVERY STATE,MAJESTICS K.C.
> Black magic Hydros #1 in the game
> DREAMTEAM still running the midwest!!
> Roll'n dvds #1 video on the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KANDY N CHROME LAYING THE BEST PATTERNS AND FLAKE AROUND!
> WE ARE THE REAL REASON K.C. IS LOWRIDING AGIAN HA HA!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote  Blog this Post
> 
> [HR][/HR]


look just like the 1s i got on my tre.. thats jus how there done.. you never see the bottom of em.. even when they are in the air..:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie

Suburban Swingin said:


> You know what thanks for nothing because this has been nothing but a head ache.read my post carefully tyrone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you know i think everyone knows about us and our work.but after all this shit talking i'm gonna post this one post then whatever is whatever.We build cars to work,we don't build bullshit just so it looks good.These arm's are like every arm we have every built.3 /16th metal around the whole top side,3/16th on both sides underneath,and extended after the bump stop.Problem with extending them at the ear is that it moves the bump stop so it doesn't hit the frame where its meant to.As a result first time you hit your shit your a -arms gonna smack the frame,messing your frame and your chrome up.On the bottom side we never grind the welds off(for 1 you dont see the bottoms)second they stay way stronger without grinding the weld all off.Also we were not told to make completely show arms,we were asked to mold some arms which we did all 4 front arms for 500.If he wanted the bottoms all smooth or if he didn't need them strong then we would have done them different and we would have charged more for them.these pics are messed up they look like the tops are not smooth which they are we just don't go over and over them with a sander so they look like shiny new metal.because at the chrome shop they dip them which removes everything and they come out nice.Chrome these sleep and then lets see them.
> 
> here are some we did for a 63 at the exact same time we did sleeps and they are done the exact same way only they have been chromed.plus ours unlike your peoples will not bend or start to crack on ya.
> These are the facts like it or hate it doesn't matter,we have made 100's of arms and have never had any break or bend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS,(816)356 -4547 shop number
> KINGS IN EVERY STATE,MAJESTICS K.C.
> Black magic Hydros #1 in the game
> DREAMTEAM still running the midwest!!
> Roll'n dvds #1 video on the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KANDY N CHROME LAYING THE BEST PATTERNS AND FLAKE AROUND!
> WE ARE THE REAL REASON K.C. IS LOWRIDING AGIAN HA HA!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post
> 
> [HR][/HR]


nice arms!!! TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

THE REAL BIG M said:


> look just like the 1s i got on my tre.. thats jus how there done.. you never see the bottom of em.. even when they are in the air..:naughty:


You know the deal perm,lil is just full of folks that don't know,but want to talk shit.lol man cant wait to see the 63 agian.you know what these folks don't get is if your car don't work alittle then really you ain't doing shit.At least thats what lowriding is to me.DREAMTEAM K.C.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Well i got the arms that folks was saying we didn't do a good job on back.heres some close up pics to prove what i was saying.First off we build arms to take a beating,and we have never had any break or bend unlike alot of other shops around.We had 2 different sets made at the same time and the only difference in them was,on 1 set we opened up the spring hole on the bottom arm because that customer wants his car to hop in the 50's so he needed it bigger to fit the 4 1/2 ton springs.here is 1 chrome one by the other one that he was gonna get chromed on his own.

















here is some close ups of the corners so you can see they are smooth,the black on them is just black paint that will come off at the chrome shop.





























i'm not trying to get anything going but when people that don't even know what they are looking at much less know what they are talking about want to try and make our shop look bad,i'm going to prove them wrong everytime.Agian all our arms are done this way and they always will be done like this.Smooth looking arms that you can hopp 60 inches on,period end of story.heres a few more pics of the back trailing arms and the other front ones that we had chromed allready.


----------



## regal.1980

Fuck the haters homie. Yall do damn good work. Yall have a life long customer in me. Yall are a proven shop


----------



## Suburban Swingin

regal.1980 said:


> Fuck the haters homie. Yall do damn good work. Yall have a life long customer in me. Yall are a proven shop


Thanks bro,it's just sad that all this had to happen with someone we thought was cool.And the poeple that really know about low lows allready know our work.But this is LIL and you get all kinds of wanna bees puttin in there 2 cents.So i just had to prove them wrong.Hows the car have you had any time to do anything to it?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

From the far west coast hawaii to KC. Jus droppin in to say wassup homie. I'll be seeing u guys in phoenix if u goin out there this year? If not, then vegas it is.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Hannibal Lector said:


> From the far west coast hawaii to KC. Jus droppin in to say wassup homie. I'll be seeing u guys in phoenix if u goin out there this year? If not, then vegas it is.


We are planning on it,and hope everythings good for you guys out there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

What up my Lil' freen... Like Prem said his arms are done like that 8 years ago and still going strong... I personally like to extend at the ear, but on all our hopper ,we run chain and boxes. so bump stop aint needed...Perm was already done and workin so he stayed with the other style.....=And he still put it down. 80 plus inch chipper


Kangz of Da midwest


----------



## Suburban Swingin

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What up my Lil' freen... Like Prem said his arms are done like that 8 years ago and still going strong... I personally like to extend at the ear, but on all our hopper ,we run chain and boxes. so bump stop aint needed...Perm was already done and workin so he stayed with the other style.....=And he still put it down. 80 plus inch chipper
> 
> 
> Kangz of Da midwest


Whats up ron,yeah everyone has there own way of doing thangs ,this was about folks talking shit about us doing a hack job on these arms,which was complete bullshit.


----------



## rivman

Sup Fabian,

Noah still around? Don't ever see him on here anymore and I hit em w a text but no response...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

rivman said:


> Sup Fabian,
> 
> Noah still around? Don't ever see him on here anymore and I hit em w a text but no response...


Hit him up on Facebook,.....old souls tattoo


----------



## rivman

OLDSCHOOL said:


> Hit him up on Facebook,.....old souls tattoo


Cool. Thanks Tino.


----------



## fesboogie

TTT for the faM!!!


----------



## THE BIG HOMIE BUTTA

BUMP


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

OLDSCHOOL said:


> View attachment 572220





OLDSCHOOL said:


> View attachment 572222


chipper series ....
















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bySBt_L89NE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

OLDSCHOOL said:


> View attachment 572222


Dream Team ........ In the streets...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dayum Foo...you'll be hopping when it's 32 degrees out!!!!! you guys are trippen...

Sup Homies, keepin' them streets crackin I see...The DREAM Team puttin work


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=528523517159036


----------



## Suburban Swingin

we dont get on lil anymore,but were still working and still putting out cars,if anyone needs us just holla 816 591-0549.


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Suburban Swingin said:


> we dont get on lil anymore,but were still working and still putting out cars,if anyone needs us just holla 816 591-0549.


:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Big changes coming from streetriders hydraulics soon ,stay posted.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The pump we redid for the homie dirty in north texas.KC and NT have always helped each other out on thangs one luv dirty cant wait to see the glasshouse done.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Were in the new shop and weve started working agian ,the new number is 816 836-4992.just hit us up if you need any work,i'd call fast we allready have 4 cars in line and we just reopened.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Suburban Swingin said:


> Were in the new shop and weve started working agian ,the new number is 816 836-4992.just hit us up if you need any work,i'd call fast we allready have 4 cars in line and we just reopened.


:h5:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Ttt


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:wave: Able


----------

